# 2012 Ayurvedic Challenge



## Nyssa28 (Dec 27, 2011)

**2012 Ayurvedic Challenge**

'Ayur' means 'Life', and 'Veda' means 'Knowledge'. Ayurveda is the oldest and most comprehensive healing procedure of the planet. Mother to most of world’s healing traditions, the theory and practice of Ayurveda symbolizes the natural health healing. Now as the world moves toward a single system of holistic planetary medicine it finds itself returning to the source and re-entering the vast ancient realm of Ayurveda. 

*Importance of Ayurveda Why the world is interestingly looking into Ayurveda in this modern age?*

The important reasons are : 
1. It is from Natural Sources 
2. All Medicines are 100% herbal. 
3. It permanently cures the disease from its root. 
4. It provides no side effects. Rules:

*Challenge Rules*

1. Post your Ayurvedic game plan - Are you going to use ONLY oils, ONLY powder or a combo of both? Which ones? How will you style your hair after? Roller set, braid-out, wig, pony, bun, etc… 

2. Post what you desire your hair outcome to be at the end of this challenge 

3. Post stats – current and goal length and state whether you’re natural or relaxed 

4. Post pics of the products used (optional) as the challenge goes on 

5. Take a before and after pic, then on reveal day (date unknown as of yet), post both pics for comparison 

_**Post progress pics and recipe results as you see fit*_



> Here are some herbs/ingredients you should get familiar with: Bhringraj - Treats hair loss, premature graying, and also acts as a conditioner Neem - Is an antibacterial powerhouse, it helps correct scalp issues, as well as promote healthy hair growth Brahmi - Strengthens hair at the roots, helps relieve dandruff, also purported to thicken hair Amla - Stimulates hair growth, has wonderful conditioning properties, strengthens hair at the roots Shikakai - Acts as a natural cleanser, and mild conditioner, whilst promoting hair growth Aritha [Reetha] - Natural cleansing agent Methi [Fenugreek] - Prevents hair loss, promotes hair growth, helps strengthen hair shaft, light protein Hibiscus - Conditions hair, promotes healthy hair growth, prevents hair loss, thickens hair


 


> Before you apply any of these Ayurvedic conditioners, it is recommended that you oil your hair thoroughly beforehand. I recommend Coconut Oil, as it is the easiest to obtain, inexpensive, and very effective.
> 
> Some of you may find difficulty completely rinsing out mixtures that call for powdered herbs. I have found that soaking your hair in a tub filled with water is the easiest method to remove excess residue.


 

*Helpful Threads/Links *

Ayurvedic Recipes http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=587259

Ayurvedic Experiences http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=172511

2010 Challenge w/ specialty recipes http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=499500

Hair Loss http://www.indianhairoil.com/hairloss.html

Hair Care Tips http://www.indianhairoil.com/haircare01.html

*Online stores to purchase *

http://www.theindianfoodstore.com/index.html 

http://www.mehndiskinart.com/hair_oil.htm 

http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/hair-oils/

_*I prefer to purchase my supplies at the Indian store in my area to ensure that the products aren’t expired. However, if you don’t have access to any, the links above have been recommended by members in the past. I’ve personally ordered from the first one._

I’m so excited to start this new journey! In preparation for this challenge, I’m going to start incorporating principles of Ayurvedic hair care into my regimen now.

*Let’s grow!! *


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 27, 2011)

YES!!!!!! Finally!!! I'm too excited!!


1. Post your Ayurvedic game plan - My game plan will involve oils and pastes for sure!  I want to also do teas weekly and I want to create a daily moisturizing spritz in rose water using some of the herbs.  I have used Henna and Indigo before, but this will be my first time incorporating other ayurvedic herbs. The ones i'm using are: 

Hibiscus Powder
Burdock Root Powder
Methi Powder
Neem Powder
Marshmallow Root
Amla Powder
Brahmi Powder
Shikaki Powder
Hesh Mahabringraj hair oil
Bhringaraj Oil
 Vatika Oil
 
2. Post what you desire your hair outcome to be at the end of this challenge 

I'm hoping to thicken my hair and to grow hair in areas that I'm having issues with (my nape/temples).  I've seen a lot of great things regarding certain ayurvedic herbs and hairloss/ hair thickening, so i'm definitely ready to see what consistent use will do for me!!

3. Post stats – current and goal length and state whether you’re natural or relaxed 
 I'm currently natural and i'm neck length.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 27, 2011)

Nyssa28

This store offers 10% off to LHCF customers. There was a thread about it not long ago. I need to find it!  
You just have to let them know (when you are paying) that you are from Long Hair Care Forum, and they will refund 10% back. I think they said this code lasts at least until february.
http://www.ramdevproducts.com/product/20/1/hair-care.htm


----------



## Nyssa28 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks growinghealthyhair - Sorry it's taken me so long to start the thread.  For me to be on vacay, I've been super busy!

A few of the links above aren't working.  I will fix them tomorrow.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 27, 2011)

Nyssa28

Sorry!! I didn't mean it like that when I said finally lol!! I'm just really happy you created the challenge!!   I will update my pics tomorrow.


----------



## g.lo (Dec 27, 2011)

Nyssa28, saving my spot, will be back with my details!!!!


----------



## Ltown (Dec 27, 2011)

I will like to join

I am trying to grow back to apl, i had major reaction to indigo and lost 4" of hair and thickness.  2009/2010 with Flowinlock ayurveda challenges i got alot of thickness and growth.  

I will use powders as tea rinses and oils weekly

Amla, kapitone, brahmi, maka, hibsicus will be what i use.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in!  Holding my spot to post details later.

ETA: I have and use the following powders:
Amla
Shikakai
Aritha
Brahmi
Maka
Tulsi
Neem
Kalpi Tone
Hibiscus
Cassia
Fenugreek

I am currently doing a weekly tea rinse, with a combination of powders and coconut cream (I have coconut cream concentrate that I mix into the rinse).  I oil my hair with either coconut or vatika oil overnight, then apply the rinse and let sit for 20-25 minutes, then follow with a cowash.

I have just recently started doing kalpi tone pastes on the weeks that I'm out of my twists.  I do a super simple mix of the powder, coconut cream, oil and molasses, apply that to my head and let it sit for 2 hours or so.

I also make my own hair spritz, and I infuse the water with some of the herbs there as well, so that's a daily dose.

I also have the glorious Neelibhringadi oil.  It's my precious , but I'm terrified of running out so I rarely use it.

2. Post what you desire your hair outcome to be at the end of this challenge--I don't know if I have a desired outcome .  I just want to be more consistent in using my powders and oils, since I see such a great benefit when I'm consistent.

3. Post stats – current and goal length and state whether you’re natural or relaxed :  Natural, current length, APL.  Goal length is dependent on length of challenge, but would love to be BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in! I was inspired by LHCF member Vestaluv a few years ago. I tried Ayurveda for a while and got great results but I wasn't consistent. I love the fact that Ayurvedic powders and oils are inexpensive but very effective.

I plan to use:
Brahmi Powder
Kalpi Tone Powder
Maka Powder (having a hard time finding this but will stock up when I find it)
Neem Powder
Shikaki Powder
Coconut Oil
Vatika Oil
Mahabhringraj Oil
Amla Gold oil
Castor Oil

I plan to do Ayurvedic cowashes at least twice a week, oil scalp, and seal with Ayurvedic oils.

I'm hoping to get lots of growth and retention. Currently, I'm natural and uneven SL.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Dec 27, 2011)

I am in!! I already incorporate a lot of Ayurvedic products in my regimen, but I really want that to be my only plan, as I tend to stray ever so often.

I will use a combination of oil and powders. My currrent stash contains:

Amla, Shikakai, Brahmi, Bhringaraj and Kapur Karchi powders and henna and cassia
Mahabhringaraj oil, homemade vatika oil, neem oil, cocasta oil, marshmallow roots and hibiscus flowers

I also plan to add fenugreek and hibiscus powders in the mix.

My plan is to either add the powders to my conditioner on wash day, or do a all powder conditioner mixing a couple of my faves. Scalp massage almost nightly, and my brown sugar, Shikakai scalp scrub with neem oil every other month or so.

Yay!! I'm excited. My hair has done good this past year but I'm looking for even better progress next year. I need to grow out my alopecia spot once and for all and thicken up some thinner areas. Oh and I plan to wear my hair mostly in twists or protective styles for the majority of 2012.


----------



## Divafied3 (Dec 27, 2011)

Holding spot... I'll be back. I've been trying to find out more info on marshmellow root and mustard oil.


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 27, 2011)

HHG, ladies!
 I will be stalking this thread as well.  Ayurveda is a big part of my regi.
Don't want to join too many challenges and forget to participate


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 27, 2011)

I am going to join this challenge will get my plan together, and post later


----------



## sassy2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

1. Ayurvedic game plan - I plan to use a combo of powders and oils 
(brahmi amla oil, shikakai powder, amla powder, neem powder)

2. My desired outcome is to thicken my edges as well as strengthen my hair.

3. Current length-- TWA (unsure of inches--will measure later)

Also I plan to wear wigs and twistouts.


Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Dec 27, 2011)

I am in!!!  BBL with my game plan!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 28, 2011)

Finalllyyyyy i'm happy to be in  !!! 

I use cassia, amla, brahmi, maka.
I want to specify that I use marshmallow, nettle, colsfoot, horsetail &burdock too, just want to specify this even if I know these are not indian herbs)

I want to add fenugreek(methi) and hibiscus, but i'm very afraid of hibiscus's colors properties  

I plan to use them 2/3x a week as a tea rinses that I won't rinse.
and twice a month I will make a paste included cassia.
I also plan to use a homemade maka oil.

My plan, using paste twice a month for one year totally increase my hair density. I'm wondering if it's its maximum or it can be more


----------



## An_gell (Dec 28, 2011)

I would love to join this challenge I will be back with details once I re-stock my powders.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Dec 28, 2011)

Krystle~Hime we literally have the same exact herbs for the teas. I totally fell off tea rinses these last 6 moths, will be using them as a final rinse or mist as well.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 28, 2011)

Krystle~Hime, I've used hibiscus powder as part of my daily spritz, tea rinse, and acv rinse continuously for 18 months, and haven't had a HINT of a color change.  The front of my hair has a spot that is naturally lighter than the back, but nothing has lightened it.  The rest of my hair is pretty close to pitch black, and the hibiscus has made no difference.  Not saying it can't, but for me it has been a non-issue.  If you're concerned, I'd day mix it with amla, since that darkens the hair--they'll probably cancel each other out.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 28, 2011)

Ronnieaj


Ronnieaj said:


> Krystle~Hime, I've used hibiscus powder as part of my daily spritz, tea rinse, and acv rinse continuously for 18 months, and haven't had a HINT of a color change.  The front of my hair has a spot that is naturally lighter than the back, but nothing has lightened it.  The rest of my hair is pretty close to pitch black, and the hibiscus has made no difference.  Not saying it can't, but for me it has been a non-issue.  If you're concerned, I'd day mix it with amla, since that darkens the hair--they'll probably cancel each other out.



You convinced me  

Stepiphanie i luv your hair !! i follow your blog for a long time, but i have a problem posting comments on blogspot(don't worry it's not only your blog, it's every blogspot) 
since when do you use kapur kachri, do you think you can have a specify review on this even if you use it mixed with others powders ?
do your oils are homemade ??


----------



## Stepiphanie (Dec 28, 2011)

Aww, merci Krystle~Hime !! I appreciated it. I have used Kapur kachri in only 3 or 4 of my mixes, my hair always turned out moisturized and strong. I can't say it's just the kk, but I think it aids as part of the mix (usually brahmi and Amla). It also has a great fragrance, a bit flowery. I will be paying more attention to my results and posting more info on my blog during this challenge. I will keep you posted. 

I've only ventured into oil making once, I made a vatika type oil with some coconut oil infused with Amla, Shikakai, hibiscus and horsetail. So far so good.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 28, 2011)

Platinum Where are you getting your powders? Are you getting them locally or online? TIA


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to join. I just bought amla and brahmi powders and shikakai oil. Im going to follow an ayuverdic regimen to see if my hair will improve and get to bsl by june


----------



## Divafied3 (Dec 28, 2011)

What sites have marshmellow root? I can't find it...


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 28, 2011)

Divafied3 said:


> What sites have marshmellow root? I can't find it...


amazon..


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 28, 2011)

bestblackgirl said:


> I want to join. I just bought amla and brahmi powders and shikakai oil. Im going to follow an ayuverdic regimen to see if my hair will improve and get to bsl by june



bestblackgirl how do you plan to use this herbs and shikakai oil ?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Dec 28, 2011)

I've officially locked in my reggie!
Shikakai cowash every 4 days
Overnight Dc with Mega Tek every 4 days
Condition with Aubrey Organics White Camelia or Aussie Moist
Leave-in Conditioner is Lasio Lasio
Daily moisturizer is a reconfigured Kimmaytubem with ceramide oils
Protective style is two strand twists, wrapped around pillow rollers

Because I shikakai cowash, I don't shampoo or moisture DC...it does both! My mixes are always complicated...  My shikakai cowash contains a blend of black tea, shikakai, amla, neem, cassia, ylang ylang, fenugreek, patchouli, brahmi, and aritha.  I also add a huge dollop of castor, and sesame oils.  So far so great!!


----------



## Divafied3 (Dec 28, 2011)

Last Question...Before I place this order. Do any of you ladies know how much powder you get from 
Ayurnatural Beauty? Some stuff have 150 oz and some don't say anything at all. I just wondering so I can guess about how much I should order. I was looking at her Bhringraj and Brahmi...


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> bestblackgirl how do you plan to use this herbs and shikakai oil ?



Im going to combine the brahmi and amla herbs into paste and use as DC. And the oil (i think i got the vatika instead of shikakai) im using as prepoo, and do the GHE method 2-3x a week. I got the vatika coconut oil so that penetrates the hair really well.  I will be washing my hair with western shampoo about once a month. But will be conditioning with paste and regular conditioner once a week. 

I'm full APL relaxed. My goal is to be full BSL by the end of August.


----------



## Nyssa28 (Dec 29, 2011)

1. Post your Ayurvedic game plan - *I will be using oils, powders and other products from a local Indian store.  The main oil that I want to experiment with is Bhringaraj. *

2. Post what you desire your hair outcome to be at the end of this challenge - *I want to add length, thicken areas that were damaged due to PPS, and have a healthy scalp.*

3. Post stats – *I am SL and relaxed*


----------



## g.lo (Dec 29, 2011)

*1. Post your Ayurvedic game plan* - I have made an yuverdic oil ( a blend of castor, coconut, hemp, rice bran, grapessed) with amla, hibiscus, brhami, fenugreekMakka and infused also with nettle, horsetail, coltsfoot and burdock root . i use the oil to seal and also used twice a week overnight.
i mix (once a week) makka, Brhami, hibiscus, henna, amla, molasses , my BFh condish and a hot infusion of marshmallow root and flaxeed. I would like to try kapur kachi.

*2. Post what you desire your hair outcome to be at the end of this challenge* 
I am mainly doing this for gaining density

*3. Post stats* – I am APl with Natural hair


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in.  I'll be back to add my info


----------



## tashboog (Dec 29, 2011)

I would like to join this challenge . After seeing Krystle~Hime before and after results, have fully convinced me to give ayurvedic products a try . I'm going to my local Indian store tomorrow and I'll be back with my info. I've also read just about every thread I can imagine about ayurvedic and I have enuff recipes to keep me busy so now I just need to purchase my powders .


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Platinum Where are you getting your powders? Are you getting them locally or online? TIA



Hi Ms. Tiki I usually purchase my Ayurvedic products locally from Raja Indian Spices store on the corner of Baymeadows & Old Kings Rd (they are located in the strip mall across the street from Winn Dixie).  I recently found a place on Beach Blvd near Hodges called "Hala Imports Grocery(?)" (in a strip mall across the street from Sam's Club). If you go to the one on Beach, make sure you check the expiration dates on the products. Some of them were expired the last time I went to that store. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 30, 2011)

I do not have the time to dedicate to this challenge but I will def. cheer you guys on from the sidelines!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 30, 2011)

*1. Post your Ayurvedic game plan.*
I'm going to use oils and powders and dried leaves.  Most of the oils I will make from powder infusions in coconut, olive and jojoba oils.  The leaves I will make teas for my scalp out of.  

I also have a hair cleanser I purchased today that has Shikakai in it.  

Most of the time I will stretch my hair via twist outs and protective style that.    

I have (or will buy):
Amla (powder)
Shikakai (powder)
Brahmi
Bhringraj 
Neem (leaves that I make tea out of)
Hibiscus (leaves) 
Cassia
Henna

I also have other herbs that I will use on my hair.  

*2. Post what you desire your hair outcome to be at the end of this challenge *
Stopping the excess shedding, thicker hair and better retention.  

*3. Post stats *
BSL in a U shape. Natural


----------



## Zedster (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm also in! I should be sleeping, so I'll hold my spot for tomorrow when I can do proper research and post my plan for the new year. I really need a good hair regimen and hope this challenge will get me on that path 

*Edit*: Okay, my submission to the challenge is…

1. Ayuredic game plan: I don't plan to limit myself to only oils or powder, but I find I tend to use powders more. I don't have a real regimen, other than a weekly Nupur mehendi treatment, so I'm going to try out the mixes suggested by The Moptop Maven in addition to some experimental mixes of my own:

Daily tea rinse of methi+hibiscus+alma+brahmi, castor oil to seal, and nightly GHE
baking soda to clarify as needed (monthly?)
Weekly cleanse paste of amla+shikakai+neem (maybe also aritha), followed by an ACV rinse
Weekly conditioning paste of hibiscus+fenugreek+Kalpi Tone and steamer
Monthly Nupur mehendi paste
I'm very much still new to this, so if any of this sounds wrong/foolish, please let me know!

I cover my hair and usually do flat twists or occasionally a bun right after washing.

2. Desired hair outcome: Healthy growth. I've got plenty of SSKs, split ends, and breakage that I hope this challenge will dissipate.

3. Stats: Currently natural SL hoping for anything longer than it is now, LOL…APL would be nice.

4. Pics of products used: will do later if I'm not too lazy 

5. Before and after pic: I'll wash my hair later today and see if my camera has any battery life left.


----------



## tajaun (Dec 30, 2011)

Im stalking and wondering if any relaxed ladies are joining, I need tips


----------



## tajaun (Dec 30, 2011)

Ohh and has anyone used this along with megatek, or sulfur, or any other challenge...


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2011)

tajaun said:


> Im stalking and wondering if any relaxed ladies are joining, I need tips



tajaun check out the Ayurvedic challenge threads from previous years. They contain a wealth of information. I can't provide the links because I'm on my phone but posters like Flowinlocks and Vestaluv    are relaxed ladies and have had awesome results!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 30, 2011)

tajaun said:


> Im stalking and wondering if any relaxed ladies are joining, I need tips




Yes, we are joining. I use paste just like everyone else. I also have some powders mixed into my conditioners for the days I'm feeling lazy. I also use oils and shampoo bars


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 30, 2011)

Platinum I normally go to Raja but they don't have everything. Does Hala have bhringaraj? I tried to find a number for them to call but I couldn't find it


----------



## Nyssa28 (Dec 30, 2011)

tajaun said:


> Im stalking and wondering if any relaxed ladies are joining, I need tips


 
I'm relaxed.  I've used powders and oils in the past and really liked the outcome from both.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 30, 2011)

I've just ordered my first shampoo bar by Chagrin Valley. It's the ayurvedic herb shampoo bar ! Omw to the Indian store .


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been using the ayurvedic bar from Bee Mine.  I really like it


----------



## tashboog (Dec 30, 2011)

ladysaraii: I didn't know Bee Mine made ayurvedic poo bars. Good to know cuz I like their other products too.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 30, 2011)

is there a difference between soap and shampoo bar ...? Hairveda make some great soaps.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok So I'm finally posting my info for this challenge :
1. Post your Ayurvedic game plan - Are you going to use ONLY oils, ONLY powder or a combo of both? Which ones? How will you style your hair after? Roller set, braid-out, wig, pony, bun, etc… 
*I've just ordered bhringraj powder, brahmi powder, kapur kachri powder, kalpitone powder, organic amla oil, organic hibiscus flower, shampoo bar, and marshmallow root. I already have Vatika oil that I've been using to seal and I like it so far.  I am planning on using a combination of teas, paste, oils including my own infused oils, and making my own styling and moisturizing products from these items. Later on down the line, I'm planning on adding henna from the Moroccomethod brand. I am planning on styling my hair mainly in protective styles unless I'm going somewhere special then I will wear my hair out.
*
2. Post what you desire your hair outcome to be at the end of this challenge.
*At the end of this challenge, I desire thicker hair, my alopecia spots to be filling in, and longer healthier hair in general. 
*
3. Post stats – current and goal length and state whether you’re natural or relaxed 
*My current length is APL and my goal length is BSB and I'm natural.*


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Platinum I normally go to Raja but they don't have everything. Does Hala have bhringaraj? I tried to find a number for them to call but I couldn't find it



I used to buy it from Raja but I haven't been able find it lately. I've never seen it at Halah. I guess we'll have to order it online. bhringaraj (Maka) is my favorite powder and I hate that I'm having a hard time finding it.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## choctaw (Dec 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I used to buy it from Raja but I haven't been able find it lately. I've never seen it at Halah. I guess we'll have to order it online. bhringaraj (Maka) is my favorite powder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Platinum

I was told that there are lots of Indian grocers on Baymeadow in Jax. Another big spot for Indian grocers is Orlando. Check www.yelp.com for henna near your zip code. I found a store in Holly Hill (40 mins) versus driving to Jax (90 mins) each way. HTH


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 30, 2011)

Platinum The guy that own Raja told me he is having a hard time finding it and he's not going to try to order it anymore. He told me to order it online but I was still trying to find somewhere locally. 

choctaw There is only one now. There used to be two but the other one closed. Where are you? It doesn't sound like you are actually in Jax.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 30, 2011)

Just mixing cassia/amla/brahmi/maka with brahmi juice and nettle/colsfoot/horsetail tea. As usual, i've added some hydrolysed protein.

I've added some marshmallow/flaxseed gel for helping with the rinse.

BRAHMI JUICE STINKS.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 30, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Platinum The guy that own Raja told me he is having a hard time finding it and he's not going to try to order it anymore. He told me to order it online but I was still trying to find somewhere locally.
> 
> choctaw There is only one now. There used to be two but the other one closed. Where are you? It doesn't sound like you are actually in Jax.



Ms. Tiki,

I live in Flagler county where there are no Indian grocers. I have purchased maka and brahmi at a natural herbs shop in St. Augustine called Healing Waters Clinic. HTH

ETA: link to shop: http://www.healingwatersclinic.com/


----------



## g.lo (Dec 30, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Just mixing cassia/amla/brahmi/maka with brahmi juice and nettle/colsfoot/horsetail tea. As usual, i've added some hydrolysed protein.
> 
> I've added some marshmallow/flaxseed gel for helping with the rinse.
> 
> BRAHMI JUICE STINKS.



Krystle~Hime, this is weird just made the same mixture tonight, except from the protein, i have use molasses!!!!!!


----------



## Divafied3 (Dec 31, 2011)

I am waiting on my order.....let me tell you....I am so ready for the ayurvedic goodies I'm trying some new things. I have only tried henna and EVCO. I waiting on my Bhringraj powder, vitika oil, Jamaica black castor oil and brahmi powder. I also will be putting in an order for Amla; marshmellow root and Hibiscus powder. I just can't wait until I have everything.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 1, 2012)

choctaw said:


> Ms. Tiki,
> 
> I live in Flagler county where there are no Indian grocers. I have purchased maka and brahmi at a natural herbs shop in St. Augustine called Healing Waters Clinic. HTH
> 
> ETA: link to shop: http://www.healingwatersclinic.com/



choctaw I don't travel to Orlando as much as I used to but I'll try to remember to look for Healing Waters Clinic the next time I go to St Augustine.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 1, 2012)

I used a Swatztik Shampoo bar last night for the first time. I'll probably do an Ayurvedic cowash today.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 1, 2012)

I got my powders yesterday, i will be applying amla oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 1, 2012)

Ordering herbs from Hennasooq.com today...


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2012)

Ms. Tiki you can also check out Apna Bazaar on Beach Blvd for some of the powders. I still like Raja Spices store better. At this point, I guess we will have to find Bhringraj powder online because I can't find it in Jacksonville.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jan 3, 2012)

Two of the products I used in yesterday's wash.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 3, 2012)

@Nyssa How was the shampoo? I saw it in my local market but it has sulfate and I was afraid to try it. Do the other ingredients balance it out and make it moisturing?


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @Nyssa How was the shampoo? I saw it in my local market but it has sulfate and I was afraid to try it. Do the other ingredients balance it out and make it moisturing?


 
That was a concern for me at first, but I tried it anyway.  I'm glad I did, because it was very moisturizing to my hair.


----------



## Divafied3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Got my stuff! I have some vatika oil in right now. I'm going to baggy over night with it in.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 3, 2012)

I went to my local Indian store the other day and they had a very small section . I was only able to pick up amla and neem powders. I ordered the rest from butters-n-bars and ayurnatural beauty. I made my own version of vatika frosting but I tweak it a bit. I used coconut oil, vatika oil, and aloe vera gel. I also bought a box of fenugreek seed tea bags cuz I figure that's one less thing I will have to make . I am planning on using the fenugreek seed tea as my base for my paste. I learned that from reading older threads. Thanks @ Aggie .


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 3, 2012)

I would like to join but I don't have my gameplan down yet. I know I'm going to add Vatika, Amla & Bhingraj oils to my routine. I will do daily oiling with the Vatika & Bhingraj & prepoos with the Amla.

I want to incorporate the powders but I'm going to have to buy a cheap coffee machine or something. I keep my hair in plaits & I hate the grit that is left behind when I make a paste.

I've read a lot of good things about hibiscus & that is on my list definitely.

I'm a 4a/b natural, hiding my hair 100% of the time & looking for increased moisture/growth. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 4, 2012)

I made a hibiscus/amla tea spritz with aloe vera gel.


----------



## tajaun (Jan 4, 2012)

okkkk so i decided to try this.....I am having major shedding and i dooo mean major a whole hand full of hair, WHOLE HAND....
I henna with Napur on the 18th then I deep cond on the 27th and 31st by putting brahmi and amla in condtioner and letting it sit for about 30 minutes under dryer and 1 hour after....i then rinsed once added alter ego garlic con sit for overnight, rinsed and spritz rose water, aloevera, and hawaiian silk 10 n 1. then sealed with coconut oil was out of castor oul.......i have been wearing a wig all week. i decided to comb my hair today inorder to oil my scalp....but WHOOOOAAA im having MAJOR SHeddding......IS Napur safe for relaxed hair???????? What did i do wrong? did i do it to close to henna???


----------



## tajaun (Jan 4, 2012)

ohhhh i forgot to mention that i used the whole box of amla and half of brami mixed in boiling water, then I added the paste to about 20 ounces of deep conditioner and it filled the 32oz bottle up....what i didnt use i placed it in the refrigerator,,, is this safe???


----------



## tajaun (Jan 4, 2012)

extreme shedding however it does appear thicker....HHHEEEEELLLLLLLLPPP


----------



## Platinum (Jan 4, 2012)

tajaun Nupur is safe for relaxed hair. As for your shedding issue, please understand that the average person loses 50-100 strands a day so if you haven't combed your hair in 5-7 days, you may see up to 700 strands during your detangling/combing session. However if you're seeing excessive shedding daily, you can try taking garlic capsules daily.

Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Platinum (Jan 4, 2012)

tajaun said:


> ohhhh i forgot to mention that i used the whole box of amla and half of brami mixed in boiling water, then I added the paste to about 20 ounces of deep conditioner and it filled the 32oz bottle up....what i didnt use i placed it in the refrigerator,,, is this safe???



It's safe. You can freeze your mix as well. In the future, I would suggest not adding water if you're going to mix powders with conditioner if you're making a large batch. Adding water to the mix may cause it to become "soupy" or runny. When I add my powders to my condishes, I usually make just enough for one treatment.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Divafied3 (Jan 5, 2012)

I can't till friday so I can use my new henna! I have never tried Nupur.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 5, 2012)

So my Chagrin Valley ayurvedic shampoo bar came today ! I am planning on trying the poo bar this week then the following week I will try a paste. Do any of u ladies still use or still like Afroveda products? Do u have any preference of products that compliments ur ayurvedic reggie? Any naturals out there that are incorporating ayurvedics into ur reggie? If so, what are u using to moisturize and seal ur hair after using ayurvedics items? Has any naturals experience loosening of ur curl pattern? I read on an older post that ayurvedics can loosen ur curl pattern. Is that really true? Can anybody out there please answer a few of my questions? Thx


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm natural, with an Ayurvedic reggie.  I can't say it's loosened my curl pattern, but then again it was pretty loose to begin with.  I don't use Afroveda, I prefer to use the pure powders.  I mix them according to what I need, so I always get what I'm looking for.  So far, it's working out great!


----------



## GIJane (Jan 6, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> HHG, ladies!
> I will be stalking this thread as well. Ayurveda is a big part of my regi.
> Don't want to join too many challenges and forget to participate


 
I as well. Ayurveda is part of my regi as well.  I will be stalking instead of joining for the same reason.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 6, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I'm natural, with an Ayurvedic reggie.  I can't say it's loosened my curl pattern, but then again it was pretty loose to begin with.  I don't use Afroveda, I prefer to use the pure powders.  I mix them according to what I need, so I always get what I'm looking for.  So far, it's working out great!


Thx for answering my questions . What do u use to moisturize and seal after using the powders? Do u apply a leave-in, a type of butter, a gel, or a combo of these items to moisturize, seal & style?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

tashboog said:


> So my Chagrin Valley ayurvedic shampoo bar came today ! I am planning on trying the poo bar this week then the following week I will try a paste. Do any of u ladies still use or still like Afroveda products? Do u have any preference of products that compliments ur ayurvedic reggie? Any naturals out there that are incorporating ayurvedics into ur reggie? If so, what are u using to moisturize and seal ur hair after using ayurvedics items? Has any naturals experience loosening of ur curl pattern? I read on an older post that ayurvedics can loosen ur curl pattern. Is that really true? Can anybody out there please answer a few of my questions? Thx



tashboog I'm natural. I've never used Afroveda and don't have any intentions on trying it. I mostly use Ayurvedic oils, powders, and Henna. I usually moisturizer with Hairtrition leave in conditioner and seal with Coconut oil and Castor oils. I'll probably start using Vatika oil again as well. I'm an over the road truck driver so I try to keep my regimen simple. I mainly add my powders (Brahmi, Amla, Maka, Shikaikai) to my conditioners and DCs and either cowash or DC with it.

I've never heard of any powders loosing curl patterns other than henna. Amla can be used to tighten your curls though. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ltown (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm using mahabhringraj and neem oil.


----------



## babayred_86 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm a little late but I'm definitely  in once I restock on my powders.  I used to be all about my paste's and Henna last year, but got lazy.


----------



## Dellas (Jan 7, 2012)

Subscribing......


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 7, 2012)

tashboog said:


> So my Chagrin Valley ayurvedic shampoo bar came today ! I am planning on trying the poo bar this week then the following week I will try a paste. Do any of u ladies still use or still like Afroveda products? Do u have any preference of products that compliments ur ayurvedic reggie? Any naturals out there that are incorporating ayurvedics into ur reggie? If so, what are u using to moisturize and seal ur hair after using ayurvedics items? Has any naturals experience loosening of ur curl pattern? I read on an older post that ayurvedics can loosen ur curl pattern. Is that really true? Can anybody out there please answer a few of my questions? Thx




I've been using henna on and off for over a year now.  I also branched out into using other herbs.  I moisturize and seal with  leave-ins such as Shea Moisture, Oyin and some rinse out conditioners.  Sealing oils usually consist of castor oil and a ceramide oil blended with other oils.  

I never used Afroveda products and don't have a desire to for unrelated reasons.  

Though _some _people experience curl loosening with henna, I haven't and the other herbs typically don't loosen curls anyway.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 7, 2012)

Platinum and greenandchic: Thank u both for answering my questions . I just love all the support we have in this forum .


----------



## tashboog (Jan 7, 2012)

*Update:* So today I tried the Chagrin Valley ayurvedic poo bar today. I can honestly say that I do like this poo bar a lot . I did prepoo overnite and then washed with this poo bar. My hair felt soft as I rinsed and it didn't leave a film or coating on my hair. My other ayurvedic products are all finally here . I made a moisturizing spritz using water, AVG, hibiscus flower, & marshmallow root. Next week, I will experiment with some type of conditioning paste. I also got the organic amla oil from butters-n-bars and it's sesame oil based and it has a very pleasant smell & other goodies in it like castor oil, organic olive oil, rosemary oil, bergamot, & grapefruit oil.


----------



## Divafied3 (Jan 7, 2012)

Typing this with a had full of henna! I missed the smell. Lol


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 7, 2012)

Divafied3 said:


> Typing this with a had full of henna! I missed the smell. Lol



Believe it or not, I like the smell of henna too.


----------



## An_gell (Jan 7, 2012)

I will be ordering more powders soon. Last night I did a alma and bhringaraj mask, I mixed CD Lisa Eilxir oil, coconut milk, and bottled water into the powders and left this on for 3 hrs and then cowashed out with Tresseme condish.  I love the way this made my curls pop.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 8, 2012)

Tonight I prepooed my hair with my amla infused coconut oil.  Cant wait until my powders come in.


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jan 9, 2012)

I will be washing tonight with powders.  I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 9, 2012)

Doing an overnight Ayurvedic mask tonight.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd like to join this challenge 

I just received my first order from Ramdev  Service was great and they shipped super-fast!

1. Post your Ayurvedic game plan - I will only use Ayurvedic oils - Amla and Mahabringraj to start and will incorporate others after trying these for 60 days.  

2. Post what you desire your hair outcome to be at the end of this challenge - I would like to have more natural shine and naturally lessen the "sandiness" of my haircolor.

3. Post stats - I am BSL and will BC when I reach WL later in the year (shooting for September/October)

Starting pic, in case I change my siggy:


----------



## EasypeaZee (Jan 11, 2012)

I am subscribing as well. I MUST know more!! I jut bought some brahmi oil but I think I'll participate from the sidelines this time around!! Good luck ladies


----------



## g.lo (Jan 11, 2012)

just did a treatment today, mixed : amla, Makka, Brhami, hibiscus, kalpi and fenugreek power with hot water and mill creek biotin!! my hair is so soft!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I'll do a rinse tonight.  It contains amla, brahmi, maka, fenugreek, hibiscus, cassia, shikakai, aritha, and coconut milk.  My hair can't wait .


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jan 11, 2012)

I did a DC with brahmi and amla powder on saturday. I oiled my scalp and hair with vatika oil the night before. It was my first time, and when I was putting the paste i felt like my hair was stripped of everything and was so hard an dry. But afte i was done and followed by CON conditioner my hair felt better.   

My hair still smells great. Last night i did the GHE method using vatika oil on my scalp and ends. Im hoping to get at least 2 inches by June.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jan 13, 2012)

Man oh man. I've been seriously MIA for a few weeks. But please believe i've been keeping up with my regimen  I know it's only been about a month but thats a very long time for me to stay committed to something lol.

I've been doing weekly pastes (mostly mixing with conditioner) and it's been working out really well for me. My hair isn't nearly as dry as It usually is.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 14, 2012)

Did a henna treatment on Wednesday. I will try to make it a point to do it every other week.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2012)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Man oh man. I've been seriously MIA for a few weeks. But please believe i've been keeping up with my regimen  I know it's only been about a month but thats a very long time for me to stay committed to something lol.
> 
> I've been doing weekly pastes (mostly mixing with conditioner) and it's been working out really well for me. My hair isn't nearly as dry as It usually is.



I love mixing my powders with conditioner! 

I made an oil infusion with Brahmi and Amla and I plan to use it as a nightly scalp oil.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jan 14, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I love mixing my powders with conditioner!
> 
> I made an oil infusion with Brahmi and Amla and I plan to use it as a nightly scalp oil.
> 
> ...



Platinum
I love it too!! I think that may be my favorite way to use them. (haven't tried tea rinses yet though)  This is the only thing that i've found that makes my hair so soft with very little effort.  What conditioners do you usually use??  I need to do some oil infusions. I'm just so lazy


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 14, 2012)

alternated  anoop maka coconut oil, and dabur amla oil on my scalp. Sealed with Amla oil. Eating dried amla fruit


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2012)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Platinum
> I love it too!! I think that may be my favorite way to use them. (haven't tried tea rinses yet though)  This is the only thing that i've found that makes my hair so soft with very little effort.  What conditioners do you usually use??  I need to do some oil infusions. I'm just so lazy



I like using Suave Humectant and Tresemme Naturals because they're cone-free and inexpensive. I do a lot of Ayurvedic cowashes, especially during the warmer months. I don't feel the need to constantly spend money on expensive condishes.




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 14, 2012)

This is the last challenge I am joining!

I will use my Ayurvedic products once a week on wash days.

Henna treatment 1x a month(or 1x every 6 weeks-I am lazy)
Amla and Hibiscus treatment 1x a week. I keep this overnight.
Marshmallow and hibiscus rinse 1x a week
Scalp massage with bhringraj oil 3x a week.

I have baby fine hair and low density. I hope that this can give more weight and density to my hair. I will try this for a six month period. Hopefully I see some good results.
I will post a starting picture in about two weeks when I straighten my hair.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 14, 2012)

I did my first ayurvedic paste today, but I'm not sure how I feel about it erplexed. It was messy and its time consuming making the paste. I didn't have any problems washing out the paste. It might be because I chopped my powders into a mini chopper then added conditioner, coconut oil, and hibiscus/fenugreek tea. I did do an overnite prepoo with amla and coconut oil. When I rinsed out the paste, my hair didn't feel super soft or anything spectacular, but it did feel clean . The powders I used was amla, bhringraj, brahmi, and kapur kachri. I cowashed after the paste with my bear fruit hair orange ginger cleansing conditioner, and then I used up the rest of my hibiscus/fenugreek tea and added my DC on top. My hair usually comes out super soft when I use the mud wash so I guess I thout the paste would provide similar results, but not so much. Therefore, I think I will only do the paste once a month and then alternate between the poo bar, tea rinses, and my terressentials mud wash .


----------



## leiah (Jan 14, 2012)

I washed with shikakai, aritha, and eucalyptus leaf powder just now.  Felt really good but I made a big mess


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 14, 2012)

Just finished mixing my henna. I'm letting it sit for a bit then I'm going to add my oils to it. I put some amla powder in it and it went up my nose, mistake. My allergies were acting up already but now I'm about to die. I have an amla premade pre-poo in my hair mixed with molasses, honey, evoo, & wgo. I said I was going to do one last protein rich hair day and get strict with upping my moisture.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2012)

tashboog said:


> I did my first ayurvedic paste today, but I'm not sure how I feel about it erplexed. It was messy and its time consuming making the paste. I didn't have any problems washing out the paste. It might be because I chopped my powders into a mini chopper then added conditioner, coconut oil, and hibiscus/fenugreek tea. I did do an overnite prepoo with amla and coconut oil. When I rinsed out the paste, my hair didn't feel super soft or anything spectacular, but it did feel clean . The powders I used was amla, bhringraj, brahmi, and kapur kachri. I cowashed after the paste with my* bear fruit hair orange ginger cleansing conditioner,* and then I used up the rest of my hibiscus/fenugreek tea and added my DC on top. My hair usually comes out super soft when I use the mud wash so I guess I thout the paste would provide similar results, but not so much. Therefore, I think I will only do the paste once a month and then alternate between the poo bar, tea rinses, and my terressentials mud wash .



tashboog
I'm not familiar with Bear Fruit products but I'm concerned about the fact that you used a cleansing conditioner. Next time, try using a *moisturizing* conditioner and see how your hair reacts.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 14, 2012)

Platinum said:


> tashboog
> I'm not familiar with Bear Fruit products but I'm concerned about the fact that you used a cleansing conditioner. Next time, try using a *moisturizing* conditioner and see how your hair reacts.


Hey Platinum! It doesn't have any stripping ingredients in it. Its for cowashing and I've used it in the past for cowashes and it produces soft hair for me. I'm not even sure which ingredient is the cleansing one but I will  check their website and post the ingredients.
This is an insert from Bear Fruit Hair's website:
*Orange is a cleansing fruit that adds softness and shine to hair, increases scalp circulation, and offers a refreshing scent. Ginger contains fatty acids recommended for hair thinning/loss, and increases circulation in the scalp to stimulate hair follicles. Also contains palm fruit kernel oil, and coconut oil, with added benefits of great detangling and helping dandruff. As with most Bear Fruit Hair products, this cleanser is awesomely natural, gentle and safe for the locks of little ones.
Ingredients (on my bottle):  Purified Water, Cetearyl, Coconut Oil, Palm Fruit Kernel Oil,  Ceteareth-20, Orange Peel Ginger, & Preservative.*
I don't think this caused any dryness, but my issue was that my hair didn't feel that soft before I even used this product. My paste had conditioner and coconut oil so I was expecting the same type of results like I do with my conditioners or mud wash. The next time I try the paste, I will try it with a different conditioner. However, I did have soft hair after I rinsed out the hibiscus/fenugreek tea & DC . I'm air drying now so I don't no if I will have soft or crunchy hair yet .


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 16, 2012)

I got my Bhringraj oil today! Yay! I forgot what it smelled like, Thank God I wear a wig! I massaged it on my scalp and my hair immediately felt soft! I hope my hair will not shed too much. That's the issue I had three years ago when I was using it.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 16, 2012)

I did a tea rinse with amla, hibiscus, horsetail, nettle, and fengreek.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 16, 2012)

My head smells like an Indian kitchen  and I just remembered I have a test for a job tomorrow.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jan 16, 2012)

I swear, Ayurveda just feels so Right to my hair that it's not even a challenge.  It would be more of a challenge to Stop!  Love :heart2: my shikakai cowash!!


----------



## choctaw (Jan 16, 2012)

I use ayurvedic pastes, oils, or tea rinses daily ... I will stalk the thread for new ideas


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 20, 2012)

Last night I did a brahmi gloss on my hair, concentrating it on my scalp hoping it will help with shedding/hair loss.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 20, 2012)

I did a mix yesterday of Amla, Hibiscus, and marshmallow powders. I kept it overnight, then DC the next morning with AOHSR. I used KCKT and sealed with Bhringraj oil. I use u part wigs as a PS, and when I flat ironed my leave out it was so silky and straight! My hair never felt this way before when i flat ironed it. I don't know what part of my regimen caused it but I was impressed! I will use the powders every 2 weeks because it is a lot of work.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2012)

Did a Brahmi/Amla cowash yesterday and my hair feels wonderful today.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Jan 21, 2012)

Lurking... the info you ladies have provided have really helped made the ayurveda transition easy. Thanks!


----------



## Zedster (Jan 21, 2012)

I had to change up my game plan since my store ran out of amla powder 

I had a lot of buildup, so I did a paste with calcium bentonite clay (a.k.a. Indian Secret Clay), shikakai, rose, and liquid strained from methi seeds. Even though this mix is more on the cleansing side than conditioning, my hair didn't feel dry at all. I gave Vatika oil one more shot since people rave so much about it, but after a few days, my scalp was itching bad so I had to wash it out (used plain clay mask, let sit for a few, then rinsed out).

Once I finish studying I'm going to do a mix with shikakai, orange peel, kapoor kachli, and methi, then seal with shea butter and castor oil.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 21, 2012)

Most of my products have ayurvedic oils in them. I'm wondering if that is good enough. I don't think you can overkill on these products. My hair is really thriving since using them.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jan 21, 2012)

just rinsed my cassia/amla/brahmi/maka paste mixed with molasses and marshmallow tea.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 22, 2012)

Krystle~Hime I like the idea to mix in molasses. I'm going to have to try that. I normally use it in my pre-made Amla treatment.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 22, 2012)

I am feeling INCREDIBLY lazy with my hair recently .  I took out my twists two days ago and have been wearing a twist-out.  I finally detangled tonight and have my mozeke, mustard, neem oil mix in my hair.  I'll use my ayurvedic poo bar tomorrow, DC and bun for the week.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jan 23, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Krystle~Hime I like the idea to mix in molasses. I'm going to have to try that. I normally use it in my pre-made Amla treatment.



it also helps for the powders to be rinsed better, so it's great !! 

Ronnieaj can I ask you what do you use for strain your powders when you prepare a tea? I use my normal cooking strainer but the tea is still plenty of powders . I think i'm gonna buy coffee filters. what do you think?


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 24, 2012)

Krystle~Hime,  I use coffee filters as well .  Some powders are super fine (off the top of my head shikakai comes to mind), so sometimes two filters are needed.  Do be warned, since these are not coffee grinds the water sometimes is slow in dripping through.  I can pour 5 cups of water and get 3 cups out.  So give it some time after the initial brew.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ronnieaj , Krystle~Hime

Can you please tell me how you make your tea? I tried to make a hibiscus and marshmallow tea (I have the powders) and it was a disaster. I got a paste instead of a tea . Maybe I didn't use enough water?


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 25, 2012)

Adonia1987, I quite literally use a coffee maker.  I use 1tsp per cup of water, and run it through the coffee maker (I don't drink coffee itself).  I find that this way is SUPER easy, no straining necessary.  I let it cool for around 30 minutes in the fridge before using.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 26, 2012)

DCing tonight with a Bramhi/Amla mix


----------



## MissErikaM (Jan 26, 2012)

Got my Cassia treatment powder form Ayur Natural Beauty! Yayy! So I'm gonna pre-poo tonight with my Vatika oil, Wash with Alaffia Shea and Henna shampoo and then do my treatment


----------



## Ltown (Jan 26, 2012)

For those that don't use coffee pot to make their tea, you can get tea bags, cheese cloth and use coffee filters. I place mine powders in a coffee filter, then tape, or band it close then put it in a tea strainer and place it in a pot of water.  I drink coffee just don't want to use it for the tea rinses but if anyone wants to get one you may want to buy use one at thift store.


----------



## Lita (Jan 26, 2012)

Tonight (Thursday)-I will Pre poo with Brahmi pomade,wash-Hemp poo bar, Dc with Amaka Creations-Brahmi & Burdock root Cond 30min,Rinse with-Coconut & Honey Milk,T.L.C-Hibiscus leave-in,Moisturize with Njos Creations- Ayurvedic hair cream..Seal with Boabab oil..

*I have every-thing already sitting on my counter top...For this evening...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ronnieaj I am a big coffee drinker... If my brother wasn't using it too I would try it. I might go to wholefoods and buy marshmallow tea. I don't have the patience to try mixing until I get the right measurements lol. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 27, 2012)

Today i mix amla and hibiscus with left over conditinoner i need to use up. That definately a fast way to use up.  I also made a tea rinse with some skin detox tea that didn't taste good to me but here it has good ingredients: green tea, hibiscus, pomegrante, dandelion, yellow dock, honey bush, rose petal, grape and cardamon.


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jan 27, 2012)

I did an amla/brahmi tea rinse the other day and I loved the results.  I need to get more powders so I can try out new recipes.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not officially in the challenge but I have a question:
Can I incorporate ayurvedic powders into my egg protein treatments? Has anyone ever done this? I was thinking that I could just mix them into the egg to form a paste...


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jan 27, 2012)

Just did a paste with Brahmi/Amla Powder and few drops pf Lavendar and Cedarwood essential oils added to the paste. Prepoo'd with Vatika oil.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 27, 2012)

Bump! And ^ how long does it take for you rinse the mixture out?


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jan 27, 2012)

sheanu, I'm usually in and out of the shower in 15 or 20 minutes. After I rinse out the paste, I use a moisturizing conditioner, leave it in for about 5 minutes while i take a shower and I am done. I stand for 5-10 min under the running water to take the paste out.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 28, 2012)

I did my first tea rinse using kalpitone, hibiscus flower, and bhringraij. After I let the tea cool down, I then added aloe vera gel, 5 drops rosemary eo, & tea tree eo.  I did an overnite prepoo with vatika oil, evoo, and MHC Honey hair mask. I did not rinse out the prepoo and I applied the tea rinse over my prepoo hair. I like the results with the tea better than the paste, and my hair was soft and it has a darker tint to my hair. I will still do the paste once a month but I will focus more on the poo bar and the tea rinses . I also purchased henna from the Morroccomethod website and I bought a trial size of their euro oil which has extracts of bhringraj, brahmi, neem, & amla. I will do my first henna treatment once my package arrives .


----------



## princesskaha (Jan 29, 2012)

Ronnieaj said:


> I am feeling INCREDIBLY lazy with my hair recently .  I took out my twists two days ago and have been wearing a twist-out.  I finally detangled tonight and have my mozeke, mustard, neem oil mix in my hair.  I'll use my ayurvedic poo bar tomorrow, DC and bun for the week.


I totally feel you on the laziness girl, but what is mozeke?


----------



## Zedster (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey everyone! I've been slacking with posting, but I am keeping up with the challenge 

Yesterday, I made a paste of shikaikai, kapur kachri, aritha, methi seed, and orange peel, put it on my unwashed hair, and left it on all day and overnight. When I showered today, my hair was_ so smooth and soft!_—I didn't encounter a single knot as I finger combed. It might have been partly because I kept my hair in twists when I applied the paste and washed, but still, I was so amazed by how soft and manageable my hair was.

I have a question for you all—Do you think I need to add amla? It's pretty much a staple in all mixes, but my store didn't have any when I went and I'm really liking this mix as I have it. Am I missing out on some even better results without it?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 30, 2012)

Zedster said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! I've been slacking with posting, but I am keeping up with the challenge
> 
> Yesterday, I made a paste of shikaikai, kapur kachri, aritha, methi seed, and orange peel, put it on my unwashed hair, and left it on all day and overnight. When I showered today, my hair was so smooth and soft!—I didn't encounter a single knot as I finger combed. It might have been partly because I kept my hair in twists when I applied the paste and washed, but still, I was so amazed by how soft and manageable my hair was.
> 
> I have a question for you all—Do you think I need to add amla? It's pretty much a staple in all mixes, but my store didn't have any when I went and I'm really liking this mix as I have it. Am I missing out on some even better results without it?



It's okay if you dont have Amla. In the past, I only used Brahmi and/or Maka. I just recently started using Amla mixed with Brahmi but I think I still prefer the Brahmi/Maka mix or even Maka by itself.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 1, 2012)

Has anyone bought anything from this vendor on ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270634184751&var=570008516839


----------



## g.lo (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry, i haven't been updating on a regular basis, but every saturday without fail i have been using my mix of; hibiscus, amla, brhami, makka, fenugreek , marshmallow with molasses and conditioner. Love ayurvedic!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 1, 2012)

Bumping to see if anyone has ordered from the ebay vendor before I take the plunge


----------



## Ltown (Feb 1, 2012)

Ms. Tiki, I never ordered ayurveda from ebay. Look up the reviews I haven't ever had problems on ebay and ordered major products from them like my pibbs dryers. 

Today I did ayurveda co wash with amla/hibiscus, brahmi. Tea rinse with hibiscus, fengreek, amla and brahmi.


----------



## princesskaha (Feb 3, 2012)

g.lo said:


> Sorry, i haven't been updating on a regular basis, but every saturday without fail i have been using my mix of; hibiscus, amla, brhami, makka, fenugreek , marshmallow with molasses and conditioner. Love ayurvedic!


hi! what results are you getting? do you think your hair is any thicker or longer? I just started using almost all the herbs you mentioned(I don't have maka or hibiscus) so I would love to hear how its working out...also what proportions of the powders do you use?thanks!


----------



## princesskaha (Feb 3, 2012)

sheanu said:


> I'm not officially in the challenge but I have a question:
> Can I incorporate ayurvedic powders into my egg protein treatments? Has anyone ever done this? I was thinking that I could just mix them into the egg to form a paste...


hi! While I haven't done it myself, I have watched a you tube video where a lady mixed her henna with two egg yolks so I would imagine your plan would work but I guess it wouldn't hurt to research further before actually trying it...hth!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi ladies I have a question for you all...I often use ayurvedic products and powders, but this week was the first time I used hibiscus. I later broke out and hibiscus is the only product on my suspect list. Have any of you experienced skin irritation after use of hibiscus powder?


----------



## Zedster (Feb 4, 2012)

MaraWithLove


MaraWithLove said:


> Hi ladies I have a question for you all...I often use ayurvedic products and powders, but this week was the first time I used hibiscus. I later broke out and hibiscus is the only product on my suspect list. Have any of you experienced skin irritation after use of hibiscus powder?



I've never had issues with hibiscus (love drinking it ), but a Google search for "hibiscus allergy" shows other people have had some kind reaction before.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 4, 2012)

^^Thanks Zedster! I looked that up as well but just wanted to se if anyone here had an experience like this. Thanks for your input.  My grandma is a die-hard calamine promoter so I applied some of it and my break-out has started to go in already.


----------



## tashboog (Feb 4, 2012)

I made my first ayurvedic oil infusion using coconut oil and powders in a mini crockpot. I am very pleased with the oil and I am planning on using it to help with my thinning areas .


----------



## g.lo (Feb 4, 2012)

princesskaha said:


> hi! what results are you getting? do you think your hair is any thicker or longer? I just started using almost all the herbs you mentioned(I don't have maka or hibiscus) so I would love to hear how its working out...also what proportions of the powders do you use?thanks!


My hair is very soft like butter!!!!! yes my hair is getting thicker and stronger, last week after being in jumbo twist for a week, i was gathering my hair up for a bun and was really surprise with the density, it seems like my strands are getting bigger! i took a photo at he beginning of the challenge and will compare after 6 months!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 4, 2012)

I made some neem oil last week. I need to take it out of the slow cooker and put it up for a couple of weeks. It's time to take out my Amla oil I made a few weeks ago. I want to add it to my prepoo tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Ltown (Feb 4, 2012)

DC with hibiscus, amla, brjinagji(don't recall the spelling) and fengreek.


----------



## Queenmickie (Feb 4, 2012)

Last night I pre-pooed with Red Pimento oil, aloe vera and a cheapie light protein condish. 
This morning I clarified, and did a tea rinse. I made some black tea earlier this week, added peppermint eo, lavender eo. I added some kapur kachri and amla powders to the tea and let it sit for about 20 minutes. I strained it a few times then poured over my head. I blot dried with a towel then dc'd with Silicon Mix with honey and grape seed oil. I had stuff to do so I threw on a plastic cap for a few hours. I rinsed, applied HH, rinsed. ACV rinsed then roller set. I should have taken a picture. Sorry! It's already up in the eternal bun. My hair feels amazing, and the shine is fantastic. I am 14 weeks post.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Feb 5, 2012)

scalp massaging with maka/castor oil then applying a ayur tea rinse(maka/brahmi/amla) then baggying for sleeping.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2012)

DCing with Brahmi and Amla.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 5, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with my homemade oil mix before I put on my pre-poo


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Feb 8, 2012)

ayur tea rinse with cassia/amla/brahmi/maka than actually baggying for sleep. i want to do it every other day now


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm waiting for my hibiscus to get here so I can do a much needed paste.


----------



## tashboog (Feb 10, 2012)

I did my first henna treatment yesterday and I absolutely loved the results ! My hair color looks normal in regular light but when the sun hits my strands it has brownish red highlights. I also noticed that it stopped my shedding and breakage in its tracks . My shedding was cut in half this time around after detangling. I've been using other ayurvedic powders, teas, & poo bars, but none of them stopped my shedding & breakage like the henna treatment did! I did not experience loosening of my curl pattern nor did I experience hard hair. I am very pleased with my results and I am now officially a henna head  !


----------



## Adonia1987 (Feb 11, 2012)

Doing an oil treatment with Garlic infused mustard oil. I will follow with Aphogee 2 step and will DC overnight.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Feb 11, 2012)

and again and again lol, baggying my whole head after I poured a tea rinse (cassia/amla/brahmi/maka) on my hair.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 12, 2012)

I pre-poo'd with AVJ, castor oil, and brahmi oil.  Washed my hair with ayurvedic poo-bar.   Then dc with NTM mixed w/ kalpi tone and bhringaj (sp?).  Then washed out the dc w/ aussie moist.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Feb 12, 2012)

Neem does wonders for my scalp...but oh how I hate the smell of it!!!


----------



## Queenmickie (Feb 12, 2012)

Hennaed on Thursday. Scary bright orange formerly known as evils grays appeared on Friday. Indigoed overnight last night. Cowshed with clarifying conditioner this morning, followed up with HSR with honey, grape seed oil and castor DC without heat for two hours. No more scary orange hair. Hair felt moist and supple. Applied leave ins, and now I am typing from under my Pibbs. Oh and I doing my best to tame 15 weeks of new growth.


----------



## Queenmickie (Feb 16, 2012)

Last night I pre-pooed with Red Pimento and AVG (Aloe Vera Gel), applied amla/kapur kachri paste mixed with raw honey. DC'd with Govanni Deeper Moisture, Silicon Mix with Bamboo, Grape Seed and Tea Tree oils. Cool rinse with PC and HH. Applied Silicon Mix Bamboo with Lacio Lacio. Roller set and sat under my Pibbs for 40 mins. Beautiful soft, shiny hair with reddish "highlights". Said "highlights" were previously gray, then became orange then reddish brown with several henna treatments, then coppery with indigo and now reddish with amla+kapur kachri! I am happy!


----------



## GIJane (Feb 17, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Neem does wonders for my scalp...but oh how I hate the smell of it!!!


 
MrsJaiDiva Neem cleans the scalp, is that correct?  How are you using the neem? Are you mixing it with anything else?


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Feb 17, 2012)

okay girls, it's been two weeks that i've been doing tea rinses, it was 3 rinses by week, so 6times i've baggied with the tea on my hair and never rinsed it. 
my hair is so strong, thick & has a natural shine... i'm always saying to wait 2-3 months for doing a full review based on consistent use, but the strands are stronger and hair is more dense, so much that I was surprised. 
I belive that if 6 applications in 2 weeks(tea rinses 3X a week) = 6 applications(paste mask bi-monthly) in 3 months it may explain why i'm surprised to see resultats so fast, because the first time i've seen resutlats with indian powders was after 3 months of bi-monthly uses.

it motivates me to be more consistent. 

ETA : did a cassia/brahmi/amla/maka mixed with 2 big spoons of molasses and  water/aloe vera juice. now i have to use 4 tablespoons of each powder for my whole head, i like these little signs that means my hair is so thriving that I need more and more products.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Feb 17, 2012)

GIJane said:


> I pre-poo'd with AVJ, castor oil, and brahmi oil.  Washed my hair with ayurvedic poo-bar.   Then dc with NTM mixed w/ kalpi tone and bhringaj (sp?).  Then washed out the dc w/ aussie moist.


how did this turn? did you mix kalpitone and bhringraj with water first ? i've always read that dried powders/leaves need to be pre-mixed with hot water for properties to get released.


----------



## ladysaraii (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been using my Bee Mine ayurveda bar.  Last Sunday, I shampooed and used Hairveda's protein system.  Also pre-pooed with coconut oil, which I think I will keep.  I may start adding AvG for my scalp

Krystle~Hime 


How are you doing the tea rinses?  And are you using the same mix for each rinse?

I think I want to start using my powders again.   I usually don tlike fooling with my hair too much, but I wonder if doing rinses twice a week would be beneficial


----------



## Divafied3 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's my Henna night. I need to order more stuff, my stash in running a little low.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been unofficially wanting to join since I've been using Ayurvedic powders this past month. Last week I did a henna treatment then deep conditioned with Amla and Orange powders and my hair was feeling lovely. I have to hit up my indian grocery story today because I want to get some bhringraj, brahmi, and amla powders for my deep conditioner this weekend.

BTW I saw almond oil in the grocery, does anyone use it and what are the benefits of it?


----------



## ladysaraii (Feb 17, 2012)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I've been unofficially wanting to join since I've been using Ayurvedic powders this past month. Last week I did a henna treatment then deep conditioned with Amla and Orange powders and my hair was feeling lovely. I have to hit up my indian grocery story today because I want to get some bhringraj, brahmi, and amla powders for my deep conditioner this weekend.
> 
> BTW I saw almond oil in the grocery, does anyone use it and what are the benefits of it?


 

I finally got some almond oil from the indian store when I was visiting my folks.  I havent been consistent and I need to try it out.

This girl is the first I've heard talk about it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cODPEPENdLc&list=UUpbnSmsoOMbEyiBVgypT3jg&index=19&feature=plcp

it's towards the end


----------



## g.lo (Feb 17, 2012)

Krystle~Hime said:


> okay girls, it's been two weeks that i've been doing tea rinses, it was 3 rinses by week, so 6times i've baggied with the tea on my hair and never rinsed it.
> my hair is so strong, thick & has a natural shine... i'm always saying to wait 2-3 months for doing a full review based on consistent use, but the strands are stronger and hair is more dense, so much that I was surprised.
> I belive that if 6 applications in 2 weeks(tea rinses 3X a week) = 6 applications(paste mask bi-monthly) in 3 months it may explain why i'm surprised to see resultats so fast, because the first time i've seen resutlats with indian powders was after 3 months of bi-monthly uses.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your great input Krystle~Hime, i think i will steal the idea of baggying with the tea because i have been using lots of paste lately and it becoming expensive to do it on a weely basis!
i will go for the baggy 3 times a week and paste once every fortnight! 
now off to make my tea


----------



## kandegirl (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been using the brami oil and the bhringhaj (misspelled probably) oil and aloe vera as my pre-poo for about 4 weeks and using the whole Aphogee line (except shampoo-using Sally's The One) and my hair is feeling great!!! Don't know why I strayed from my Indian oils when I know my hair loves them. I've used Vatika oil forever. Luckily I have a store right down the street!


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 17, 2012)

Been putting anoop on my scalp


----------



## Adonia1987 (Feb 17, 2012)

I will use the technique in the video below to make a tea tomorrow. I will use:
-Amla Powder
-Marshmallow Powder
-Hibiscus Powder
-Moringa Tea- Maybe
-AVJ
-Lavender Oil

I will use the spritz as a final rinse, and to baggy twice  a week.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWIQqKPoKmg&list=PLDB766DE287F8FC29&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Feb 17, 2012)

GIJane said:


> @MrsJaiDiva Neem cleans the scalp, is that correct? How are you using the neem? Are you mixing it with anything else?


 
I use it in shampoo.  2tbs workes fine, and the shampoo kills most of the smell...but not all.  It keeps the scalp healthy, prevents dandruff, and kills all the scalp itchies.  Thankfully you can't smell it after you condition!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm still using my powders in conditioners(hisbicus,amla, brahmi and maka)


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Feb 18, 2012)

ladysaraii i prepare them like if i was doing a tea for drinking.. and yes I always do the same mix but this, it's up to you.
about if it can be beneficial or not, i've just written a review in which way it was awesome for my hair. 

NowIAmNappy what I know about almond oil is thats a nice emollient who softens hair a lot and that it can help with dandruff. 
please yes! purchase amla, brahmi and makabhringraj ! you won't regret it 



g.lo said:


> Thanks for your great input Krystle~Hime, i think i will steal the idea of baggying with the tea because i have been using lots of paste lately and it becoming expensive to do it on a weely basis!
> i will go for the *baggy 3 times a week and paste once every fortnight!
> now off to make my tea*


g.lo g.lo
we will have the exactly same routine so  

Seamonster what's anoop ?


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 19, 2012)

anoop is a ayurvedic brand of oil. It has a coconut base and ayurvedic herbs.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 19, 2012)

Krystle~Hime said:


> how did this turn? did you mix kalpitone and bhringraj with water first ? i've always read that dried powders/leaves need to be pre-mixed with hot water for properties to get released.


 
Krystle~Hime Sorry I just saw this.  I made a paste with the kalpitone and the bhringraj using hot water.  Then I mixed it with the conditioner.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 19, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I use it in shampoo. 2tbs workes fine, and the shampoo kills most of the smell...but not all. It keeps the scalp healthy, prevents dandruff, and kills all the scalp itchies. Thankfully you can't smell it after you condition!


 
I was thinking about adding it to my co-washes.  Do I need to make a paste using hot water first.  Or can I just add it to the conditioner and let it sit for a few days.  Then use it.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Feb 19, 2012)

GIJane said:


> Krystle~Hime Sorry I just saw this.  I made a paste with the kalpitone and the bhringraj using hot water.  Then I mixed it with the conditioner.



yes I know, you wrote it ^^" . I was just asking how does this turn on your hair, how does your hair like it ???


----------



## ladysaraii (Feb 19, 2012)

Did the double tea method

1st tea: shikakai, amla, neem
2nd tea: bhringja, bhrami, fenugreek

oiled my hair with coconut and amla oil before (aVG on the scalp) before
used almond oil afterwards


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 20, 2012)

Sitting here with Nupur Henna in my hair mixed with a Burdock, Horsetail, and Nettle tea. I added Brahmi oil and bhringraij oil to the mix. I'm going to leave it in overnight b/c I'm too tired to rinse it out.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 20, 2012)

Krystle~Hime Its the beginning of a beautiful relationship. My hair likes it. It doesn't seem to shed so much.  I do it with my hair in celie braids.  My hair is softer and more manageable afterwards.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Feb 20, 2012)

ladysaraii said:
			
		

> Did the double tea method
> 
> 1st tea: shikakai, amla, neem
> 2nd tea: bhringja, bhrami, fenugreek
> ...



I would love to hear of your experiences using the almond oil


----------



## g.lo (Feb 20, 2012)

baggied with my tea mix yesterday! (makka, brami, amla, fenugreek, horsetail, nettle, hibiscus, aloe vera juice and SAA, ph 4.5) hair feel so soft!!!!


----------



## mssoconfused (Feb 20, 2012)

So I made a brahmi based gloss with a mix of VAiN Deep Moisture Repair conditioner and VAiN Protein Conditioner. I really like the results thus far. My hair feel a bit stronger and there is less shedding. Added amla powder and more oils to the mixture today. Let's see how this works. My plan is to test this out over the next few months to see if I notice less breakage and thicker hair.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 20, 2012)

mssoconfused said:


> So I made a brahmi based gloss with a mix of VAiN Deep Moisture Repair conditioner and VAiN Protein Conditioner. I really like the results thus far. My hair feel a bit stronger and there is less shedding. Added amla powder and more oils to the mixture today. Let's see how this works. My plan is to test this out over the next few months to see if I notice less breakage and thicker hair.


 
Keep us posted. Sounds good.


----------



## BusyLady (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello ladies. I have learned so much here. I just started to use bhringaraj/peppermint/ lavendar oil on my scalp for my alopecia. Which has improved before this with iron supplements. I am relaxed. Can I used the tea spritz as a leave in for roller sets and twist/braid outs? I am so greatful to you ladies. Can I do both? Mix powders in my cowash and spritz with tea?


----------



## TheNDofUO (Feb 21, 2012)

How often do people do these treatments?


----------



## JudithO (Feb 21, 2012)

mssoconfused said:


> So I made a brahmi based gloss with a mix of VAiN Deep Moisture Repair conditioner and VAiN Protein Conditioner. I really like the results thus far. My hair feel a bit stronger and there is less shedding. Added amla powder and more oils to the mixture today. Let's see how this works. My plan is to test this out over the next few months to see if I notice less breakage and thicker hair.



@mssconfused What us VAiN? Is that a brand or something homemade?


----------



## mssoconfused (Feb 21, 2012)

A brand of con


----------



## mssoconfused (Feb 21, 2012)

Stupid phone.... its a brand of hair products I own and sell


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

In braids for a few weeks. I need to try to figure out how I'm going to make a spritz. I noticed that before I got my hair braided, my hair is getting stronger and thicker from the Ayurvedic cowashes.


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 23, 2012)

I used hibiscus oil on my scalp last night.  I've been slacking off on my Ayurvedic challenge, but trying to get back on the wagon...


----------



## Adonia1987 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am doing a Henna gloss. I will rinse it out in 15 mins, do a Hibiscus-marshmallow rinse, and baggy all night. Tomorrow I am doing medium twists.


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 25, 2012)

Adonia1987 how does that henna gloss work as compared to regular henna? Some say henna is drying and messy, is the gloss as well? Is the gloss as strengthening?


----------



## Queenmickie (Feb 25, 2012)

I relaxed today after 17 weeks! I miss my new growth already, but I digress. How long should I wait to get back on my Ayurvedic grind? 

Most ladies on here say henna and other pastes act like protein treatments which is good after a relaxer right? 

What about a rinse? How long should I wait? TIA


----------



## Adonia1987 (Feb 25, 2012)

Seamonster,
 the henna gloss is not as messy as doing a regular henna. It is also a lot easier to rinse out. I think that it's less strengthening than using only henna, but I would like to use henna weekly, so mixing it with conditioner gives the perfect balance. I was coming on here to tell about my results lol... I just spritzed my hair with more Hibiscus Marshmallow tea, and added KCKT, there was no little broken hair on the bottle or my hands so the gloss is doing a pretty good job. You should try it out!


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 25, 2012)

Would love to join this challenge.  I am new to ayurvedic recipes but after researching I just now ordered powders of bhringraj, brahmi, alma, shikakai, and fenugreek and also neem oil. I am currently almost 4 inches of natural hair and I am hoping for thicker, healthier hair followed by length retention. I will try making a paste soon as my powders come and will use every other week.  I hope to find some great recipes on here!


----------



## tashboog (Feb 26, 2012)

I did an overnite prepoo with my homemade ayurvedic oil and applied AOGPB to my ends. Then I washed with my Chagrin Valley ayurvedic poo bar, ACV rinse, and DC and my hair feels great !


----------



## choctaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Doing an overnight ayurvedic paste: maka and fenugreek powders; coconut, neem, tea tree oils; and Suave Humectant conditioner.


----------



## babylone09 (Feb 29, 2012)

Are any of you ladies colored a light brown or lighter and use these powders in a paste? Does it change the color of your hair? When I say powders I mean hibiscus, maka, alma, or kalipitone


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 3, 2012)

Did my first paste overnight which included amla, brahmi, shikakai, and fenugreek. Mixed in a bit of conditioner for a creamier texture. Had no problem washing it out but I didn't like sleeping with it in my hair. It did leave my hair soft and squeaky clean.  Does anyone use a steamer with a paste in??


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm sitting here right now with henna, alma, hibiscus and haritaki powder in my hair, I'm gonna leave it in for 2 hours and then report back with the results


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 3, 2012)

I did a neem paste. Neem always does my hair right that stuff is like magic for my hair. It is just the right protein strength for my hair. I put a bit of bhami in there for conditioning, but if I just bought one paste, it would probably be neem. Maka runs a close second. After the neem paste, which of course had onion juice in it, I washed with whip my hair, then put anoop and MT on my scalp. DC with SD mocha, Oyin hair dew to detangle, sealed with Dabur amla oil. Styled with Moroccan oil gel, and SD mocha butter for my ends. My hair feels perfect. 

I have better detanglers that oyin hair dew, but it is a great leave in moisturizer, and the scent compliments the SD mocha.


----------



## babylone09 (Mar 3, 2012)

lovestarr I see in your avi you have dyed your hair a light color. Is it still that color? If so when you do your paste do you see a difference in your color?


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 3, 2012)

babylone09 said:
			
		

> lovestarr I see in your avi you have dyed your hair a light color. Is it still that color? If so when you do your paste do you see a difference in your color?



Hi! This is actually a really old avi that I was going to update this weekend. I only had my hair colored like this when it was a short fade. My hair now is in its natural color and I did my first henna not too long ago. 

Maybe you can search the Internet or YouTube for ayurvedic treatments on colored hair. I know some of the powders are strong cleansing agents and I think you might want to found out if it will strip the color before trying it out. Or you can try diluting it with conditioner and oils like a lot of ladies do on here.


----------



## ladysaraii (Mar 4, 2012)

I did a tea rinse with shikakai, amla, and neem

I didnt have time to do a second tea, so I just dc'd, then used my leave in conditioner and sealed with almond oil

I did notice that when I did my overnight coconut oil prepoo, it seemed to make the tangles fall out of my hair


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Mar 5, 2012)

GIJane said:
			
		

> I was thinking about adding it to my co-washes.  Do I need to make a paste using hot water first.  Or can I just add it to the conditioner and let it sit for a few days.  Then use it.



I use the oil when I add it to my shampoo.  You can add the powder to the shampoo as well, but you'll also have to add a preservative to keep it fresh.  Neem powder goes bad quickly without it.  Trial and error knowledge.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GIJane (Mar 5, 2012)

babylone09 said:


> Are any of you ladies colored a light brown or lighter and use these powders in a paste? Does it change the color of your hair? When I say powders I mean hibiscus, maka, alma, or kalipitone


 
babylone09 Kalipitone makes your hair darker.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 5, 2012)

Did a DC for 4 hours yesterday with brahmi, amla, fenugreek, and maka mixed with condish and evco. Baggy'd  last night with hairveda vatika frosting. When I cowashed this morning I noticed my shedding is still reducing and the hairs that I did shed were thick and strong...I am so excited!!!!  I also made my first Ayurvedic tea with the same powders. I let it steep overnight in a knee high. I used it as a spritz since I used the rest of my black tea rinse this morning. Moisturized with Carol's Daughter Healthy hair butter (trying to finish this product) and seled with evco. Ayurvedic treatments are my new love!!!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 5, 2012)

NowIAmNappy said:
			
		

> I'm sitting here right now with henna, alma, hibiscus and haritaki powder in my hair, I'm gonna leave it in for 2 hours and then report back with the results



So lemme say y'all my hair feels amazing, I have no shedding or breakage. My hair feel strong and looks so shiny and healthy. I went back to the Indian store and bought some Aritha, Shikaki and alma powders, I can't wait for my next wash day


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 6, 2012)

Did a spritz this morning of fenugreek, amla, brahmi, and maka. Did not rinse out...sealed with EVCO. Tomorrow is DC day and I am going to try these same powders mixed with AOHSR and EVOO and let sit for 2 hours


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 7, 2012)

Prepoo'd with EVCO. Left in same tea rinse since last rinse but this time DC'd on top of rinse with a mix of AOHSR, EVCO, EVOO, and powders of brahmi and maka. Loved they way my strands felt!  Did a final black tea rinse before moisturizing and sealing.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 9, 2012)

What is the best way to make a tea rinse? With a coffee maker?


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 10, 2012)

Scalp massage with pure amla oil right now. Tomorrow is wash and dc day and I am going to try the double rinse method or just use my shikakai poo bar sample. I just got my hibiscus powder so I am excited to try this with my tea rinse. Stalking thread for new recipes!


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 10, 2012)

growinghealthyhair said:
			
		

> What is the best way to make a tea rinse? With a coffee maker?



There are a few different ways that I have read about on this site. The way I did it which was fairly easy was put the powders in 2 knee highs and steeped it in hot water as if I were making regular tea. I then let cool and  put in a spray bottle. No grains left in or anything. This is the method I will use because it works best for me.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Mar 10, 2012)

growinghealthyhair said:


> What is the best way to make a tea rinse? With a coffee maker?



if you have one yes in a coffee maker. I just heat water until boiling than I pour it on my indian powders (in a bowl).


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 10, 2012)

Krystle~Hime said:
			
		

> if you have one yes in a coffee maker. I just heat water until boiling than I pour it on my indian powders (in a bowl).



Thanks a lot! I just bought one for ten bucks!  I'm going to make some tea tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Mar 10, 2012)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Thanks a lot! I just bought one for ten bucks!  I'm going to make some tea tonight!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



they also sell a 10/15$ coffee maker, please tell me if a so cheap coffee maker is still effective.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 10, 2012)

Krystle~Hime said:
			
		

> they also sell a 10/15$ coffee maker, please tell me if a so cheap coffee maker is still effective.



So do I just put it in the coffee filter and make coffee? Can all herbs be used? I have neem bramhi hibiscus amla , methi

Krystle~Hime

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 11, 2012)

lovestarr said:


> There are a few different ways that I have read about on this site. The way I did it which was fairly easy was put the powders in 2 knee highs and steeped it in hot water as if I were making regular tea. I then let cool and  put in a spray bottle. No grains left in or anything. This is the method I will use because it works best for me.



I never thought of this. I just really didn't want to have any grains. But the coffee maker was only 9.94 and it worked perfectly. Only thing is i made too much. Other than that, this is great!


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 11, 2012)

growinghealthyhair said:


> I never thought of this. I just really didn't want to have any grains. But the coffee maker was only 9.94 and it worked perfectly. Only thing is i made too much. Other than that, this is great!



I haven't tried the coffee maker method yet.  But I do have a cheap old coffee maker for when my mom comes over so I will try that my next tea batch.

Yesterday did a tea rinse of fenugreek, brahmi, and maka. Left in for 30 minutes then cowashed. Overnight baggy with vatika frosting.  Today is DC day and I will be trying hibiscus powder for the first time.  I am thinking of mixing it with brahmi and maka to make a creamy paste with conditioner.  Hope it turns out well.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 12, 2012)

Did a DC yesterday after overnight prepoo with vatika frosting. Made a paste of hibiscus, maka, and brahmi mixed with avg, hot six oils, raw honey, and Shea moisture hair mask. Left this on for 2.5 hours. My hair was super soft!!


----------



## tashboog (Mar 12, 2012)

I did my 2nd henna treatment this weekend and my hair came out great ! This weeks curlformers set was the best so far! I also finally ordered the vatika frosting from Hairveda and so far I love this stuff .


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 12, 2012)

lovestarr said:
			
		

> I haven't tried the coffee maker method yet.  But I do have a cheap old coffee maker for when my mom comes over so I will try that my next tea batch.
> 
> Yesterday did a tea rinse of fenugreek, brahmi, and maka. Left in for 30 minutes then cowashed. Overnight baggy with vatika frosting.  Today is DC day and I will be trying hibiscus powder for the first time.  I am thinking of mixing it with brahmi and maka to make a creamy paste with conditioner.  Hope it turns out well.



You should try it. It's amazing. And for socheap.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 14, 2012)

Did a ayur tea rinse today and left it in then put a DC mix of tresemme naturals, avg, evoo, 2 tbs fenugreek powder and 1 tbs amla powder. Left this in with conditioning cap for one hour. Did a final rinse with black tea. I love the way my hair felt and how easy it was to detangle when I applied my shea moisture leave-in to twist. The only thing is I don't like the grains of fenugreek powder left in my hair even tho I rinsed several times. I think I'm just gonna use fenugreek in my tea rinses from now on.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 14, 2012)

So I washed Sunday with Aritha, Shikaki and Amla. Let's just say Aritha has a very distinct pungent odor.. whew I had to add more amla and some shea moisture conditioner to mask it. But the affects lemme say are pretty amazing, my scalp felt very clean and my hair was extremely soft.


----------



## g.lo (Mar 14, 2012)

Krystle~Hime said:


> they also sell a 10/15$ coffee maker, please tell me if a so cheap coffee maker is still effective.



i bought a very cheap coffe maker for that purpose and it works wonderfully! no bits, the tea is very clear and i let it heat for 4 hours!


----------



## Xaragua (Mar 15, 2012)

Adonia1987, for how long do you leave the gloss on your hair and for how long do you dc afterwards?

Any review on cassia?


----------



## ladysaraii (Mar 19, 2012)

Did my double tea with bhringjai, shikakai, amla and a bhrami, fenugreek, neem rose petal paste under my dc.

If I can figure out a good method, I might start doing teas more often.  We'll see I m thinking of braiding up my hair for a while.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Last night I washed my hair using amla, shikakai and hibiscus powder, I  used a lil soy wheat conditioner and my shea moisture and added a  teaspoon of safflower oil to the mix and left on for about 1 1/2 hours  and then rinsed.

I sat with my almond oil and safflower oil  detangled afterwards in  front of the tv and trimmed my hair again, I'm trying to even up some  layers. My hair feels so rich and healthy today.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 19, 2012)

Sitting now with a DC mixture of DPR 11, honey, olive oil, brahmi and hibiscus powders.  Applied this after a vatika frosting prepoo.  Getting highlights put in on Wed and also getting my TWA tapered for a fun summery look since I am bored with the length of my hair.  I read that ayurvedic treatments are also safe for color treated hair but I will try reduce the amount I put in my teas and DCs to prevent stripping or darkening of my highlights


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 25, 2012)

Instead of tapering my TWA, I uuhhh BC'd again .  I wasn't really happy with the overall condition of my hair and I decided if I started from scratch again I can really see and reap the benefits of ayur treatments. So I massaged some evco and evoo on my bald head then did a paste of neem powder and alma powder on my scalp and left on for an hour. I will be using this paste once a week til more hair grows since these powders work best for the scalp.  I can say my scalp feels clean and cool with nomore itchies!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Mar 25, 2012)

lovestarr for how long have you been using the nylon tights for doing your infusion? i'm interesting, and for how long do you infuse your "nylon tights'bag lol does the nylon gets destroyed by the heat with time ?


----------



## Divafied3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Did my my beloved henna yesterday with some hibiscus powder and a little Nupur. I love the way my hairs feels. I can't wait to see what color the Hibiscus powder adds.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello ladies! I'm just checking in. So I prepoo'd with AOGPB and did my ayurvedic tea rinse using hibiscus flower, bhringraj, marshmallow root, brahmi, and fenugreek powder. After tea cooled, I then added AVJ and rosemary and tea tree eo's. I let that set in my hair for awhile then did an ACV rinse and proceeded to do my DC. My hair felt really soft after I finished rinsing. I was very pleased with my results .


----------



## Nicole9 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anybody have trouble rinsing the powders out of your hair? I mixed amla and brahmi powders into my conditioner. I rinsed several times and my hair still felt gritty.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 4, 2012)

Nicole9 said:


> Anybody have trouble rinsing the powders out of your hair? I mixed amla and brahmi powders into my conditioner. I rinsed several times and my hair still felt gritty.



Try using a slippery conditioner, sometimes I have to use my VO5 and then flip my head over the tub to rinse it well.

Sorry just been out of it because my aunt passed, but I finally managed  to wash my hair last night using shikaiki, amla and hibiscus. I threw in  some big twists and they are in a low ponytail today.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (May 7, 2012)

So I finally got to washing my hair this weekend.. I decided to do a henna treatment mixed with hibiscus and amla powder, then I followed with a deep condition with my Vo5, Shea Moisture and olive and safflower oil mix. Can I just say my hair was in heaven. I did a top not bun for work and you can see the reds all throughout my hair from that last treatment.


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 7, 2012)

I haven't checked in in forever, but I did a tea rinse this weekend.  I oiled with Mozeke Amla Infusion on my twists, then rinsed well and poured the rinse over my hair, left in for around 45 minutes.  Rinsed well and DC'd with Marie Dean Green Hemp Conditioner.  Rinsed, did acv rinse, then leave in condish with MD Red Clover LI condish.

Hair feels great, is in twists for another 2 weeks, at which point I'll do an actual paste.


----------



## Seamonster (May 7, 2012)

Did a brahmi paste last night, I am all out of neem.


----------



## lovestarr (May 20, 2012)

Did a paste of neem, shikakai, and brahmi powders.  My scalp felt clean and my hair nice and soft


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 20, 2012)

Made a tea with some Amla and Fenugreek, and added it to my spray bottle mix.  Results: All Day Moisture!!  My hair usually gets a little crunchy by late afternoon, but with the new mix I could feel my hair was moist till I went to bed!  Super happy hair.


----------



## greenandchic (May 23, 2012)

Checking in:

I received my order from AyurNatural Beauty since they had a sale a couple of weeks ago.  Ordered the Nupur Henna blend, Bringraj Oil, and Kapur Kachri Powder.  

I tried the oil last night on my scalp before doing a GHE and my 4 day hair doesn't have the itches like it usually does when I go more than 3 days without washing (wash day tonight).  I will do the henna treatment tonight as well. I usually use Jamila, but wanted to try something different.


----------



## lovestarr (May 25, 2012)

Did a paste of neem, shikakai, and brahmi for a scalp cleanse. Mixed with aloe juice and let sit for one hour


----------



## lovestarr (May 28, 2012)

Made a paste of 1tbs neem, 1tbs brahmi, 1tbs hibiscus, 3 tbs AVJ, and 5 drops rosemary oil.  Will sit for one hour and then DC


----------



## lovestarr (May 28, 2012)

I just washed out my paste and it left my twa super soft and fluffy. DCing now with a mixture of 2 tbs MT, AOHSR, 1 tbs amla powder, 1 tb maka powder, AVG, and 5 drops peppermint eo. It is creamy and smells delish!  Will sit for 2-3 hours


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 29, 2012)

I'm going back to DC'ing with my herbs n spices lol.  My Hothead comes today, and I've been thinking my powders need some love!


----------



## lovestarr (May 30, 2012)

Doing an overnight prepoo with vatika oil and planning on an ayur paste tomorrow.


----------



## lovestarr (May 31, 2012)

Did a cleansing paste of half tb shikakai, 1 tbs amla, and 1 tbs brahmi - mixed this with some AVJ and a few drops of rosemary oil.  Let it sit for 45 mins and then rinsed out with water and vo5 conditioner.  After that I did a moisturizing DC of shea moisture anti-breakage mask mixed with 1 tbs hibiscus and 1tbs maka powder.  Rinsed out and my TWA is soft and moisturized


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 3, 2012)

Trying a new DC homemade mix and I love the fluffiness of it. I melted 2 tbs honey, 2 tbs shea butter, 2 tbs evco. While still warm I mixed in 1/3 cup of dpr-11, 1 tbs jbco. Mixed in 1 tbs hibiscus, 1 tbs maka, and half tbs neem powders.  Added a few drops of rosemary and peppermint eo and voila. It was nice and warm when I applied it to my hair. Will DC with no heat for 2 hours.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 3, 2012)

Last night I oiled my scalp with Bringraj oil after washing/conditioning my hair.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 3, 2012)

subscribing


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 3, 2012)

I did a herbal gloss and added 1.5 tsp of henna. Glad I did b/c my greys in the front are covered and my NG feel so much better.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 6, 2012)

Did a cleanse of 1 tb shikakai, 1.5 tbs neem, and 1.5 tbs brahmi mixed with hot water.  After rinsing out I made a DC of shea moisture anti breakage mask, 1 tb hibiscus, 1/2 tbs amla, 1 tbs mehendi.  added 2 tbs honey, evoo, jbco, and peppermint eo.  will leave on for 2 hours


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 13, 2012)

Followed same regimen today as previously posted lol


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been trying to find more ways to incorporate my powders and whatnot seemlessly.  I use an ayurveda based daily spritz.  I have a castor oil blend that I now make with 2 oz. each of castor, avocado, and vatika oils, and 1 oz. each of rice bran and bhringraj oil.  I apply that to my scalp 2-3 times a week.

Here's an update to my current regimen:
Every 3 weeks I do a hair mask, which is 1/3 each bentonite, rhassoul, and ayurvedic powders (they're premixed).  I leave that in for 30 minutes and cowash out and do my routine.
On the intervening weeks, I do a tea rinse with the ayurvedic blend, let that sit for 20 minutes and cowash.

I notice that when I'm consistent, my hair gets much thicker (as in I'm twisting and I notice hairs growing that weren't before), fuller and softer.  If I'm super lazy I use an ayurvedic poo bar by NJoi Creations that I love.


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have to start back doing this on a regular basis...I've had some horrible shedding lately.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 21, 2012)

Last week I did a Napur Henna treatment - I only left it in for about 5 hours this time.

Last night I made a paste using Bhrami and Kapur Kachri powders and mixed conditioner in it.  I left that on for an hour and cowashed it out.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jun 21, 2012)

ok I just made a thread about finding pure Ayurvedic oils...but I may just make an infusion...

my hesitations are if the oil gets too hot is that bad...how should I infuse it, how long is it good for..

I was thinking of doing the crockpot thing and do 2 hrs on high 2 hrs on low then strain...how much oil to herb ratio should I use?!?


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 24, 2012)

Added mehindi powder to my last mix of condish i used last week.  Also added an egg for a protein boost since I haven't done a protein treatment since I BC'd in April.  Will deep condition for 2 hours.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm late, so I'm just going to lurk. I just got a big order from Henna Sooq, I'm looking for recipes and ideas!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jun 24, 2012)

GUYS !!!!!!! mix your powder with MILK !!!!! the texture of the paste is totally not the same, not "grainy" and it rinses out perfectly !! I didn't even need to do
"rinse > conditioner > rinse" like I usually do for 2 years, for being sure that all the grains was rinsed out. 
Just one long rinse and voilà !!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jun 24, 2012)

Will try henna mix from averynatural in a few weeks.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 24, 2012)

Krystle~Hime said:


> GUYS !!!!!!! mix your powder with MILK !!!!! the texture of the paste is totally not the same, not "grainy" and it rinses out perfectly !! I didn't even need to do
> "rinse > conditioner > rinse" like I usually do for 2 years, for being sure that all the grains was rinsed out.
> Just one long rinse and voilà !!



Just regular whole milk? Your hair is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jewell (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying to muster the energy to do a black henna (Reshma) and Hesh Brahmi treatment.  Going to restock my Kapur Kachri, Hibiscus, and Maka powders. For those who dont know, brahmi is thyme (yes the seasoning often applied to roast chicken. I love raw rosemary, bay laurel leaf, holy basil, star anise, whole red pepper, eucalyptus, and lavender for herbal teas and infusions. All for the hair and scalp!


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 27, 2012)

Did a scalp treatment/cleanse with neem, shikakai, and brahmi powders mixed with hot water.  Then DC'd with AOHSR, honey, evoo, jbco, avj, peppermint and rosemary eo, mixed with hibiscus, maka, and amla powders.  The scent and fluffiness is deelish!! .  Will leave on for 3-4 hours then moisturize and seal with some vatika oil.


----------



## Zedster (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow, I've forgotten to post here for a long time, but I've been keeping up with my regimen! Weekly scalp treatment mix of amla, orange peel, rose, brahmi, aritha, and shikakai powders. I leave it in for the day and rinse, oil, and wrap it ip. About three weeks ago I straightened the back of my head to see if I had any growth. My hair grew a little…but for how long I've been doing this, it was rather disappointing length. Moreover, I noticed some of my strands had split/weak spots in the middle of the shaft.

I started using JBCO (instead of shea butter and/or regular CO), so time will tell if it helps. I'm not doing nearly as well as many of you


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 28, 2012)

Thinking of making an herbal tea rinse this weekend...will be lurking for some recipes


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 28, 2012)

Zedster said:


> Wow, I've forgotten to post here for a long time, but I've been keeping up with my regimen! Weekly scalp treatment mix of amla, orange peel, rose, brahmi, aritha, and shikakai powders. I leave it in for the day and rinse, oil, and wrap it ip. About three weeks ago I straightened the back of my head to see if I had any growth. My hair grew a little…but for how long I've been doing this, it was rather disappointing length. Moreover, I noticed some of my strands had split/weak spots in the middle of the shaft.
> 
> I started using JBCO (instead of shea butter and/or regular CO), so time will tell if it helps. I'm not doing nearly as well as many of you



Sorry to hear that you are disappointed with your progress. What are you using to keep your hair moisturized? What ratio of powders are you using? I see you incorporate aritha and shikakai powders - both which are strong cleansing agents. I read it is best to use just one or the other because the 2 together are very potent and stripping. Maybe you should reevaluate your regi but what is your daily/weekly regimen?


----------



## NJoy (Jun 29, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm late, so I'm just going to lurk. I just got a big order from Henna Sooq, I'm looking for recipes and ideas!


 
Me too. Showing up all late. 

I went overboard, not really knowing if my hair will like any of this at all.  Ah well.  There's nothing to it but to do it.  I'm looking for recipes and ideas too.



Krystle~Hime said:


> GUYS !!!!!!! mix your powder with MILK !!!!! the texture of the paste is totally not the same, not "grainy" and it rinses out perfectly !! I didn't even need to do
> "rinse > conditioner > rinse" like I usually do for 2 years, for being sure that all the grains was rinsed out.
> Just one long rinse and voilà !!


 
Does that milk leave build up?


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 29, 2012)

NJoy,

I mix my pastes with coconut milk, and I don't find that there's any buildup so long as I cowash thoroughly.  I can NEVER get all the grains out with just rinsing .  There's just no way.

Tomorrow I'm doing a kalpi tone paste mixed with coconut milk, molasses and oil.  I've been thinking about it all week .


----------



## NJoy (Jun 29, 2012)

Ronnieaj said:


> @NJoy,
> 
> I mix my pastes with coconut milk, and I don't find that there's any buildup so long as I cowash thoroughly. I can NEVER get all the grains out with just rinsing . There's just no way.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm doing a kalpi tone paste mixed with coconut milk, molasses and oil. I've been thinking about it all week .


 
Thanks! I just bought some coconut milk too. Right on time!


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 30, 2012)

I was definitely going to inquire who has tried mixing with coconut milk. I have a can at home and will be doing a serious DC tomorrow for my 3 month anniversary date. Not sure what combo of powders I will use yet I'm excited to try them with the coconut milk!


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 2, 2012)

Tried coconut milk with hibiscus, amla, and maka powders yesterday.  Added some peppermint eo and let sit for about 3 hours.  My hair felt like silk when I was washing it out.  Afterwards my hair was noticeably stronger but not as soft...guess because of the protein in the coconut milk - I think I am learning my fine strands love protein.  Today I added some mehendi powder to some tresemme conditioner and let sit for 1 hour for moisture.  Yes and my hair is back soft and but stronger.  Will def be using coconut milk with my powders more often


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 3, 2012)

Used Coconut milk in my Brahmi and Amla powder mix yesterday. I let it sit for about an hour and followed up with a deep conditioner. I noticed an immediate difference in the strength of my hair!


----------



## LunaGorgeous (Jul 4, 2012)

For those that mix their powders into conditioner and use it as a cowash, do you keep this mix and store it? Or is it just a one-time mix per session?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 4, 2012)

LunaGorgeous I keep mine. I add a little rosemary, peppermint, or tea tree to preserve it.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 4, 2012)

LunaGorgeous said:


> For those that mix their powders into conditioner and use it as a cowash, do you keep this mix and store it? Or is it just a one-time mix per session?



Its generally a one-time mix per session for me.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 4, 2012)

Has anyone cowashed w/ powders & cond. While in braids?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 5, 2012)

Getting ready to slap on the Red Raj henna and go to bed. I mixed 100 grams with green tea and coffee, added 3 tbs of EVOO.  

I sifted this henna through a pantyhose before using because I heard about the issue with twigs. I'm very interested to see how my gray hairs come out with this henna, it has a high lawsone percentage. 

My hair is really growing fast! since I started using:
Sukesh Ayurveda for Hair from Henna SOOQ  - Ingredients: organic cassia obovata, organic amla, organic neem, organic aloe vera, organic tulsi, brahmi, bhringraj, shikakai


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 7, 2012)

Are these powders like hennaing? Can I still use these if I dye my hair to cover my grays? I know I read that if you henna its hard to dye your hair so thats why I would like to know if my dye will still take with using the other powders listed except for the henna? Or should I just henna as well and be done with it? If I do henna how hard would it be to dye my hair exactly? Sorry for all the questions! TIA!


----------



## choctaw (Jul 7, 2012)

LunaGorgeous said:


> For those that mix their powders into conditioner and use it as a cowash, do you keep this mix and store it? Or is it just a one-time mix per session?



LunaGorgeous,

I mixed up more than a liter and stored it in an applicator bottle and clean Giovanni liter pump bottle. My current mix is powders (neem, maka), oils (neem, tea tree), distilled water and cheap moisturizing conditioner (Suave Humectant). I believe I used a tablespoon of tea tree and 2 tablespoons of neem oil. I used to mix up single applications and got tired of it. The tea tree and neem oil are natural preservatives ... have not seen any mold or noted funky smells. HTH


----------



## choctaw (Jul 7, 2012)

I applied a henna paste using Dulhan henna, very warm ayurvedic tea (fenugreek, hibiscus) and Kapoor kachli powder. I added the kapoor kachli powder AFTER dye release occurred -- enough to thicken the paste to consistency of pudding. The kapoor kachli powder smells wonderful


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 8, 2012)

Nobody!?! : (


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 8, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Are these powders like hennaing? Can I still use these if I dye my hair to cover my grays? I know I read that if you henna its hard to dye your hair so thats why I would like to know if my dye will still take with using the other powders listed except for the henna? Or should I just henna as well and be done with it? If I do henna how hard would it be to dye my hair exactly? Sorry for all the questions! TIA!



If you henna your hair a commercial dye WILL NOT take!  I made that mistake right before this last BC and this why I decided to BC again.  The only thing that was dyed was my roots so I ended up with dark brown hair and gold roots!  Not cute .  And it left my hair very brittle since I have fine strands.  Other ayurvedic powders I read are safe to use on color treated hair but beware because some of the powders will alter the color.  Majority of the ladies on here use henna to cover up grays including myself so there isn't really any need for commercial dyes.  I would recommend just using henna and ayurvedic powders.  DO NOT try to dye your hair after you have henna'd bc it will be a waste.  Hope this help.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 8, 2012)

Does the type of Henna come into play when covering grays? I henna'd my mom's hair and it was too dark in the front and she dyed it a few days later. She has gray hair. It wasn't resistant. Maybe it was the type of dye？it might be because her leave out hair is heat damaged and takes dye easily.


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 8, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> Does the type of Henna come into play when covering grays? I henna'd my mom's hair and it was too dark in the front and she dyed it a few days later. She has gray hair. It wasn't resistant. Maybe it was the type of dye？it might be because her leave out hair is heat damaged and takes dye easily.



I think it depends on what color dye you are using.  I was using a honey blonde to get a light brown color as I usually do when I do my hair but the part of my hair that was henna'd did not take at all.  If you are using a dark dye it might work so I think the resistance comes with trying to use a lighter color.  I used Rajasthani Jasmine ancient sunrise - it did turn my grays a copper color and my hair had a red tint to it.  I still have a lot left and might use it as a henna gloss in the future.


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 8, 2012)

Did a mix of coconut milk, amla, hibiscus, mehendi, and avj.  Left on for 2 hours with no heat.  Mini DC afterwards with shea moisture.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 8, 2012)

lovestarr said:
			
		

> If you henna your hair a commercial dye WILL NOT take!  I made that mistake right before this last BC and this why I decided to BC again.  The only thing that was dyed was my roots so I ended up with dark brown hair and gold roots!  Not cute .  And it left my hair very brittle since I have fine strands.  Other ayurvedic powders I read are safe to use on color treated hair but beware because some of the powders will alter the color.  Majority of the ladies on here use henna to cover up grays including myself so there isn't really any need for commercial dyes.  I would recommend just using henna and ayurvedic powders.  DO NOT try to dye your hair after you have henna'd bc it will be a waste.  Hope this help.



Thank u so much for response! One more question if I already have commercial dye on my hair can I still use the henna from this point on? Last color with a permanent was in February. I use a semi permanent last week I thunk it said it was suppose to be a rinse and Ira almost all rinsed out my hair it really didn't last at all. I want to go to maybe a local Indian store to get the powders and henna but wanted to make sure I don't have to cut my hair before starting to use henna. Thank u again hun!


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 8, 2012)

Defrosted my last batch of Henna, mixed with a little bit of coconut milk and applied...letting it sit for 3 hours


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 8, 2012)

lovestarr said:
			
		

> I think it depends on what color dye you are using.  I was using a honey blonde to get a light brown color as I usually do when I do my hair but the part of my hair that was henna'd did not take at all.  If you are using a dark dye it might work so I think the resistance comes with trying to use a lighter color.  I used Rajasthani Jasmine ancient sunrise - it did turn my grays a copper color and my hair had a red tint to it.  I still have a lot left and might use it as a henna gloss in the future.



That is very interesting. I think it is best to test. All hair dyes aren't equal either. I wonder if a higher lawsone content henna makes a difference too.


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 8, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thank u so much for response! One more question if I already have commercial dye on my hair can I still use the henna from this point on? Last color with a permanent was in February. I use a semi permanent last week I thunk it said it was suppose to be a rinse and Ira almost all rinsed out my hair it really didn't last at all. I want to go to maybe a local Indian store to get the powders and henna but wanted to make sure I don't have to cut my hair before starting to use henna. Thank u again hun!



I used henna I think about 4 months after I used a semi-permanent jet black color.  My hair was fine.  I am not sure about using just one week after a semi permanent only because that might be too much manipulation (well for my hair at least because I have fine strands).  If your hair is in good condition and pretty strong I would just mix a very small batch (tablespoons) and apply it to a test area first.  Good luck!


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 11, 2012)

Mixed 1 tbs hibiscus and 1 tbs alma powder in my SE Megasilk.  Will DC for 1 hour


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 11, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> Has anyone cowashed w/ powders & cond. While in braids?


 
hair4romheaven

Yes ma'am. That's basically what I do.  I mix up my poo and condish with the powders.  I use the condish to cowash as well.  I'm usually rocking cornrows or mini braids.  As long as my mix isn't too gritty, I don't have any problems.  Sometimes I do but after a few daily rinses, most of the grit is gone.


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 24, 2012)

Was on vacation for a week and haven't been taking real care of my hair so now I am shedding like crazy! Doing a much needed cleanse of neem, shikakai, and brahmi mixed with warm water.  After rinsing will do a henna treatment with henna mixed with black coffee, evco, and eos of thyme, rosemary, peppermint.  Will leave the henna in overnight.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi ladies,

By chance, is it too late to join this challenge? If not, I would love to join you ladies. My herbs will be purchased once we return home for vacation and I can start the first week of August and continue until December with all of you.

Many thanks in advance for your response,
morehairplease

ETA: Ladies are the powders preferred for users making pastes for their hair over the actually herb? I ask because I have a twa and will be using a tea infusion as a daily leave in moisturizer and wondered if the herbs should be used instead of the powders. 

Again, many thanks in advance for a response,
morehairplease


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 6, 2012)

I should be a member of this challenge!! I did an over night henna, a little Jamila mixed with Red Raj (leftovers from the freezer) I mixed in hibiscus petal powder and Sukesh Ayurveda (a blend of  organic cassia obovata, organic amla, organic neem, organic aloe vera, organic tulsi, brahmi, bhringraj, shikakai) +  a heaping tablespoon of greek yogurt + a squirt of aloe vera gel.  

I just had the great idea to start mixing my henna batches with aloe vera juice! I was using different teas in the past, but I will either mix the AVJ with the tea or use it straight in my henna mix.


----------



## ilong (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone using oils (brhami, amla, bhringara, neem) instead of powder?  I keep my hair weaved or braided 90% of the time and using a paste is out of the question.  

I was planning to order the above in oil form - probably from one of the suppliers (Dosha Herbs)  featured on Amazon.  They seemed to be priced lower across the board.


----------



## ilong (Aug 27, 2012)

By the way I found this post by Prettycurls on Naturallycurly.  Link is below.

*"I was initially confused about Amla thinking that it was a shampoo, but now I have learned that it is a conditioner. 

So far I have learned that Aritha, Neem, & Shikakai are all cleansers. Aritha adds strength and Neem is for deep cleansing. 

Amla, Bringraj, Brhami, Triphala & Jatamansi all seem to be used as conditioners for moisture and growth.

Bringraj is considered the king of herbs for hair growth and it adds deep moisture.

Brahmi some say is drying, but it is good for growth as well. 


I have kind of gathered from my limited research that the ratio of herb to water determines whether is acts as protein on the hair or as a moisturizer. I am trying to get more information about this. 

I have also seen it discussed that certain herbs should be mixed in order to counteract those effects. Like Brhami should be mixed with Amla to countereffect its drying. Or Neem should be mixed with Bringraj to do the same.


___________________________________________
From Dette's post:

**Aritha Powder has the following advantages:
*
*- Cleans skin thoroughly 
- Excellent as a natural shampoo 
- Gives hair natural floss and bounce *
*-adds strength *


*Amla Powder has the following advantages:
- Promotes hair growth 
- Controls hair fall 
- Cures scalp infection 
- Controls premature graying of hair*
*-moisturizing?? *
*-may be drying (has malic acid)*

*Shikakai Powder has the following advantages:*
*- Provides new life to hair strands 
- Strengthens hair roots 
- Increases bounchiness and silkiness of hair 
- Clears dandruff 
- Keeps the scalp clean and cool.*
*a good cleanser. It has a natural low pH, is extremely mild, and doesn't strip hair of natural **oils**. Usually no rinse or **conditioner** is used since shikakai also acts as a detangler*


*Brahmi Powder (most potent hair vitalizer) *
*- Cools the scalp and induces sound sleep, Controls dandruff, Makes hair long, dark, Dense & lustrous , strengthens hair roots, -can be drying??*

*Bringrai Oil - removes graying, balding, makes the hair darker, and promotes deep sleep. Externally, it draws out poisons and reduces inflammations and swollen glands. It also improves complexion. *

*Bringraj Powder** - Bringraj is considered the king of herbs for hair growth and it adds deep moisture. Also helps with premature graying, balding and alopecia when taken internally and used topically on the scalp.

*
*Neem – deep cleaning. *

*Neem oil - used in hair loss and early graying. Also fights dandruff. *

*Kalpitone Powder -Kalpitone Powder is used to get Dark, Dandruff Free hair. Kalpi Tone Powder has the following advantages: Gives a dark tinge to the hair. Strengthens hair roots and promotes hair growth.*

*Triphala & Jatamansi are said to be conditioners for moisture and growth, but I didn’t find anything on them. *

*Hesh Heenara - Mehendi Leaves (36%), Maka Leaves (9%), Shikakai Fruit, Amla Fruit (5%), Methi Seed, Narangi Chal, Neem Leaves, Kumari Leaves, Japakusum Flower, Mandoor Powder, Behda Fruit, Kapur Kachli Stem, Brahmi Leaves, Harde Fruit, Chandan, Sugandhi Dravya.*

*_____________________________________________

From Afrosheenqueen:

**Hibiscus - In Ayurvedic medicine, hibiscus petal is was used to stimulate thicker hair growth and to prevent premature graying, hair loss and scalp disorders. It acts as a natural emollient hair conditioner and can be used in hair washes, treatments and vinegar rinses for the hair. Use it in combination with brahmi and amla extracts. It has also been long used as a mild shampoo in for babies."*




http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/4a/80336-ayurvedic-herb-spinoff-thread.html


----------



## auparavant (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll take the challenge.  Need to treat some itchy scalp areas and also wanna push this hair out fast.  I'm pretty shaved.  Anyhoo, it is what it is.  I just got tired of the struggle one day and WHACK...then a few days later, buzz (with guard, I ain't crazy). But I'm so short now.  Well, it's the end of summer and I want my hair back and know it's going to slow down soon with the onset of Winter.  

I'll start with a bottle of Bringraj oil  and shikakai shampoo bars 2-4 times a week to use all these products up.  Think I'll push all my ayurvedic products to get rid of them.  I cleaned out a ton of products over the weekend.  Vatika oil once weekly before wash and vatika deep conditioner with honey weekly to counteract this dryness.  Whenever I cut truly short, my hair and scalp are incredibly dry for awhile.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2012)

Is this challenge still going?


----------



## Nyssa28 (Sep 13, 2012)

Platinum, Looks like it's almost time for a new thread.  

The only thing I want to try now is instead of using oils and the teas, I want to try adding the powders to my condish.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2012)

Nyssa28 said:


> Platinum, Looks like it's almost time for a new thread.
> 
> The only thing I want to try now is instead of using oils and the teas, I want to try adding the powders to my condish.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF



Nyssa28 I would like to join the next challenge if a new one is started.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 13, 2012)

Platinum said:


> @Nyssa28 I would like to join the next challenge if a new one is started.


 

Me too!!!  I've just started using amla and bhringaraj powder


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Last night I made a paste/rinse with  Brahmi, Kapur Kachri and Shikakai powders. I forgot how hard it is to rinse it out - it's worse than henna, but I do like the results...


----------



## SouthernScienceNerd (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone have end of the year results/observations to share?


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 13, 2012)

Bump

Curious as I plan to do Ayurvedic for 2013.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 13, 2012)

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Bump
> 
> Curious as I plan to do Ayurvedic for 2013.



DarkJoy

Please do!! I fell off because I didn't think it was working :-/ a month ago I I compared pictures of my hair that I took when I was using it and yea...my hair was in noticeably better shape and was thicker and thriving. But was I happy? Nope! Comparing my hair journey to that of others really hurt my progress :-( I'm back on it now though. An thank GOD. A vendor I found here and ordered from online is literally a mile away from me


----------



## g.lo (Dec 13, 2012)

I fell off the challenge due to being lazy! but since October i have been using my powders once a week without failure and will be doing so for a year and see what progress i make!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 13, 2012)

I want to join this challenge for 2013 if a new challenge is started.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 13, 2012)

I believe that IDareT'sHair will be adding aryuvedic to the tea/coffee challenge....that's where/how I use my aruyvedics...I couldn't handle making pastes so I include them in my tea rinses now...Hibiscus I believe is considered an aruyvedic which I use in my DC blend of tea.  I also use bhringaraj (in abundance) in my mid wash rinse (this is used daily) and it truly is moisturizing...I love this stuff.  The other that I use is amla...which I have to use sparingly but does work wonders for me.  I don't use any hard/harsh protein treatments but using amla is perfect for me when I start to see a couple small strands I whip it out and my hair is instantly strengthened.  I am still working out a timeline for the amla as daily or multiple times a week was a set back waiting to happen.  I will perfect that in 2013.  I do accredit these and tea's (which many fall under the category of ayurvedic) with improving the overall quality of my hair...strength, thickness, body.  Oh and I haven't been using these for a year maybe 4 months or so...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2012)

@Nix08 @xu93texas

That's Right: I'm thinking of calling it: Coffee/Tea/ACV/AVJ & Ayurvedic Rinse(Product) Challenge 2013

So, ya'll stop on in!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 13, 2012)

ooh that's perfect IDareT'sHair I use all of them in each wash


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 17, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Last night I made a paste/rinse with  Brahmi, Kapur Kachri and Shikakai powders. I forgot how hard it is to rinse it out - it's worse than henna, but I do like the results...



greenandchic Do you mind me asking where your purchased your kapur kachri from? 

Many thanks in advance for your response,
morehairplease


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 17, 2012)

I will definitely join that. I have been using AVJ to seal with great success and I intend to do an ayurvedic gloss at least once a month.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 18, 2012)

I fell off the ayurvedic wagon this year, but I'm now back to using my ayurvedic teas, oils, and poo bar. I will be incorporating powders and oils back into my regimen for 2013 .


----------

